# daytons v zeniths



## matttatts (Sep 16, 2008)

pros and cons whats the champion in your oppinion


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

CHINAS :0 




























































































j/k :biggrin: BUT THERE BOTH GOOD WHEELS JUST DEPENDS WHAT YOU PREFER


----------



## matttatts (Sep 16, 2008)

everything is nicer with a ricer


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by matttatts_@Jan 17 2009, 11:25 AM~12732251
> *everything is nicer with a ricer
> *


  :dunno:


----------



## matttatts (Sep 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1979mc_@Jan 17 2009, 10:26 AM~12732258
> *:uh:
> :dunno:
> *


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by matttatts_@Jan 17 2009, 11:30 AM~12732283
> *
> *


 :|


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

several topics already homie.. 

on those two it comes down to personal preference.. both well made and good rep etc... 

for me, its Z's cause they are made for riders BY riders, and SOLD by riders... 

that being said I respect D's as well, but prefer pre-stamp


----------



## matttatts (Sep 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Jan 17 2009, 10:51 AM~12732415
> *several topics already homie..
> 
> on those two it comes down to personal preference.. both well made and good rep etc...
> ...


couldnt find any topics ma bad. solid answer thgough just the kinda feed back im lookin for. its a bit of an investment either way so im just feelin it out.


----------



## matttatts (Sep 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1979mc_@Jan 17 2009, 10:31 AM~12732289
> *:|
> *


seriously?


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

They're both great wheels, as stated before it's personal preference. You can't go wrong with either.


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

IVE HAD BOTH :biggrin: BUT WITH MY WHEELS WE MADE THEM MORE OF A SIGNATURE WHEEL 

THANKS FOR THE PROPS FELLAS


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by matttatts_@Jan 17 2009, 12:02 PM~12732487
> *seriously?
> *


  just checked out your link bro. those are some bad ass tatts :cheesy:


----------



## matttatts (Sep 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1979mc_@Jan 18 2009, 06:58 AM~12738870
> * just checked out your link bro. those are some bad ass tatts :cheesy:
> *


thanks bro!! :biggrin:


----------



## mkvelidadon (Feb 24, 2007)

I've seen Dayton around the hood and only seen Zeniths in some car shows. I think Zenith has a high ass price.


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mkvelidadon_@Jan 18 2009, 08:27 PM~12744489
> *I've seen Dayton around the hood and only seen Zeniths in some car shows. I think Zenith has a high ass price.
> *


Daytons cost more than Zeniths these days.


----------



## red chev (Feb 1, 2006)

dayton dosent really support lowriding....they just want you to buy their shit,zenith supports lowriders..sponsors,sales..all that shit..


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by red chev_@Jan 22 2009, 11:19 AM~12782368
> *dayton dosent really support lowriding....they just want you to buy their shit,zenith supports lowriders..sponsors,sales..all that shit..
> *


whats that have to do with it, alot of people buy chinas and you know them bastards dont support shit we do


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

zenith make crossed lace and the knock off is badass  dayton are nice but they look the same as china


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hoss805_@Jan 22 2009, 02:20 PM~12783497
> *whats that have to do with it, alot of people buy chinas and you know them bastards dont support shit we do
> *


Damn skippy.....................and this topic is like compairing Black Tequila to Plain Teguila there both good.........pendejo..........even if one company supports the movement or not there both extremely well built wire's...... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by red chev+Jan 22 2009, 12:19 PM~12782368-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DAYTON MAKES CROSS LACED- and HAS FOR MANY MANY MANY YEARS. as far as lookin like a china- to me all hundred spokes look like chinas-- but in reality-CHINAS were MADE TO REPLICATE THE LOOK OF A DAYTON-- so who looks like who?-- besides- thats why you should ROll 72spokes no matter what..


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

word to 72s... i dnot even like 88s that much


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 22 2009, 02:19 PM~12783935
> *.....CHINAS were MADE TO REPLICATE  THE LOOK OF A DAYTON-- so who looks like who?...
> *


Exactly


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 22 2009, 04:19 PM~12783935
> *How can you say Dayton doesnt support LOWRIDING? jus because they are not 100% LOWRIDERS---- aint that a shame :uh:
> Come on now-- they have so many other styles of wheels that target other styles of cars-- how could they be 100% anything.
> 
> ...


AHHHH BUT WE WERE APART OR ROADSTER AND WE DID MAKE ALL THOSE OTHER WHEELS AND ROADSTER STILL DOES BUT I DONT ANYMORE


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

They all look the same to me. Brand new Chinas would look just as good as D's and Z's,if not better, if it wasnt for the pre-rashed lips and etched appearence of the steel under the chrome. At least all the ones I've had were an excellent bright chrome that would turn alot of heads from a distance.

As far as Zs vs Ds, I've only ran D's, and if the choice comes up again, warranty and customer support/professionalism will always play a big role in where I spend my money. 

Whoever starts making a 56 spoke K/O will actually get my next purchase :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Jan 22 2009, 09:04 PM~12786851
> *They all look the same to me. Brand new Chinas would look just as good as D's and Z's,if not better, if it wasnt for the pre-rashed lips and etched appearence of the steel under the chrome. At least all the ones I've had were an excellent bright chrome that would turn alot of heads from a distance.
> 
> As far as Zs vs Ds, I've only ran D's, and if the choice comes up again, warranty and customer support/professionalism will always play a big role in where I spend my money.
> ...


THATS NO PROBLEM WE GOTCHA


----------



## ''79blkmonte'' (Apr 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Jan 22 2009, 10:57 PM~12788356
> *THATS NO PROBLEM WE GOTCHA
> *


im going to send u a pic of my car sitting on flat all 4 wheels leak zeniths :angry:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ''79blkmonte''_@Jan 23 2009, 12:19 AM~12789423
> *im going to send u a pic of my car sitting on flat all 4 wheels leak zeniths :angry:
> *


POST THE PICS 
"STATS"
HOW OLD ARE THEY 
WHEN DID YOU CHANGE THE TIRES LAST
AND WHO CHANGED THEM 
THE MAJORITY OF THE TIME THE TIRE SHOP WILL BREAK THE SEAL WHEN THEY CHANGE THE TIRES


----------



## supersporting88 (Apr 12, 2005)

Like said before its all about preference. Zenith makes a nice wheel, but for me Dayton is where its at. There is no need to bash either wheel maker. All that shows is ignorance.


----------



## ''79blkmonte'' (Apr 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Jan 23 2009, 12:49 AM~12789673
> *POST THE PICS
> "STATS"
> HOW OLD ARE THEY
> ...


there about 8 months but they were not mounted till 4 months later after i got them i mounted the wheel no i did not damage them tires have not been removed these are the first set of tires on them i mounted them vvvvvvvveeeeeeerrrrrry carefully at my old shop i mount 26 inwheels on rubber band tires by hand and dont damage them i know that i didit write . know im not posting this for bad intentions on zeniths there hella nice looking wheel i dont want another wheel i love them just hate to walk in my garage and my shit is on the rim that bro hurts and yall know what im talking about real riders just want them fixed but know i tryed to fix one so u know are thinking voided waranty thats coo the reason i took this action was because when i cotacted zeniths u made me feel like its all my fault and i was telling u that tires have not been removed and u kept going with u might of damaged the seal when u removed the tire and i repeated to u the tire was not removed and u kept going and going with the same thing so i said fuck it i guess he cant here me and i just got fucked so all ya talking about support and all this shit


----------



## wintonrogelio209 (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by abel_@Jan 22 2009, 04:40 PM~12783630
> *zenith make crossed lace and the knock off is badass   dayton are nice but they look the same as china
> *


ZENITH IS A BADASS WHEEL AND DOES HAVE THE NICES K'OFF TO ME THE DAYTON THING IS TRADITION GORWING UP WITH THE ´´IF YOU AINT GOT DZ YOU AINT GOT SHIT´´ MENTALITY   
BUT THIS SHIT ABOUT A DAYTON LOOKING LIKE A CHINA :uh: :uh: FUCK THAT´S A FUCKING INSULT ST8 UP :angry:


----------



## Prez of the I (Sep 3, 2005)

I can't comment, I don't have either. :dunno:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH+Jan 22 2009, 05:19 PM~12783935-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



x2


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

and for the record, ive had both, several sets of each.



pre stamped Daytons & stamped Daytons 

Campbell Zeniths & LA Zeniths (been to Zenith in LA and bought a lot of stuff)





ive got a "decent" supply of NOS Premium Sportway 5.20's (non-blem), I wont mount them on anything except LA Zeniths.



so i guess to answer this still question, Zenith of LA is *MY* choice.


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 22 2009, 05:19 PM~12783935
> *How can you say Dayton doesnt support LOWRIDING? jus because they are not 100% LOWRIDERS---- aint that a shame :uh:
> Come on now-- they have so many other styles of wheels that target other styles of cars-- how could they be 100% anything.
> *


Thats an ignorant statement. Dayton hated on the lowrider community in a BIG way once China's started hitting the market. Instead of dealing with it and letting people figure out why a China is a China and what makes a Dayton a Dayton.... letting quality speak for itself.... they just threw their hands up and said fuck it, and bailed out on the lowrider community all together. They will still take your money for rims if you want Daytons.... but do you see them supporting, giving back anymore... NO. Remember when they were spending big advertising dollars on big full page Dayton ads/back covers and inside covers in LRM.... do you see it now? NO. Remember when they used to sponsor the Go-Lo tour events.... do you see it now? NO. You couldnt go to a LRM show without seeing Dayton banners plastered all over.... no more. They basically have turned their backs on the lowrider community. Maybe they will come back some day???


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ''79blkmonte''_@Jan 23 2009, 09:28 AM~12790671
> *there about 8 months but they were not mounted till 4 months later after i got them i mounted the wheel no i did not damage them tires have not been removed these are the first set of tires on them i mounted them vvvvvvvveeeeeeerrrrrry carefully at my old shop i mount 26 inwheels on rubber band tires by hand and dont damage them i know that i didit write .  know im not posting this for bad intentions on zeniths there hella nice looking wheel i dont want another wheel i love them just hate to walk in my garage and my shit is on the rim that bro hurts and yall know what im talking about real riders just want them fixed but know i tryed to fix one so u know are thinking voided waranty thats coo the reason i took this action was because when i cotacted zeniths u made me feel like its all my fault and i was telling u that tires have not been removed and u kept going with u might of damaged the seal when u removed the tire and i repeated to u the tire was not removed and u kept going and going with the same thing so i said fuck it i guess he cant here me and i just got fucked so all ya talking about support and all this shit
> *


Wow, thats fucked up. Hopefully you get it straightend out. Only takes a few people to have bad experiences before word starts getting around.... look at More Bounce, lol.


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ''79blkmonte''_@Jan 23 2009, 08:28 AM~12790671
> *there about 8 months but they were not mounted till 4 months later after i got them i mounted the wheel no i did not damage them tires have not been removed these are the first set of tires on them i mounted them vvvvvvvveeeeeeerrrrrry carefully at my old shop i mount 26 inwheels on rubber band tires by hand and dont damage them i know that i didit write .  know im not posting this for bad intentions on zeniths there hella nice looking wheel i dont want another wheel i love them just hate to walk in my garage and my shit is on the rim that bro hurts and yall know what im talking about real riders just want them fixed but know i tryed to fix one so u know are thinking voided waranty thats coo the reason i took this action was because when i cotacted zeniths u made me feel like its all my fault and i was telling u that tires have not been removed and u kept going with u might of damaged the seal when u removed the tire and i repeated to u the tire was not removed and u kept going and going with the same thing so i said fuck it i guess he cant here me and i just got fucked so all ya talking about support and all this shit
> *


HOW LONG AGO DID THIS TAKE PLACE


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

plenty of homies i know roll Z's, no issues ive heard of... 

still wondering about the date, im betting JD didnt make em.. 

i dont like this guy shit talkin without dates and pics... my Z's (although they are being shipped now) will hold air i have faith.. 

if you are readin this to decide what to buy, Z's are MADE BY LOWRIDERS, support the site, and are just plain the SHIT.. best new wheels on the market today bar NONE.. no competition.. 

EASY DECISION... 

ps- if you guys think Z's have bad customer service, JD is right here, defending his product, and giving us deals every day.. try calling Dayton and see how far you get if you arent giving them a credit card numbeR!


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Jan 22 2009, 06:47 PM~12786014
> *AHHHH BUT WE WERE APART OR ROADSTER AND WE DID MAKE ALL THOSE OTHER WHEELS AND ROADSTER STILL DOES BUT I DONT ANYMORE
> *


ROADSTER DOESNT EVEN COMPARE TO DAYTON- :uh: 

and you wouldnt walk away fROm millions of dollars if you were makin it


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

Okay do you or have you ever worked for a wheel company look at roadster wheels website they make the same wheels i know i worked for them and millions never dayton was even going bankrupt


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd+Jan 23 2009, 04:32 PM~12794387-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very true.... and *OUCH, probably true!*


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

And another thing you dont know me i spend my money with fellow riders and local business first to help keep them going


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jan 23 2009, 02:13 PM~12794213
> *Thats an ignorant statement. Dayton hated on the lowrider community in a BIG way once China's started hitting the market. Instead of dealing with it and letting people figure out why a China is a China and what makes a Dayton a Dayton.... letting quality speak for itself.... they just threw their hands up and said fuck it, and bailed out on the lowrider community all together. They will still take your money for rims if you want Daytons.... but do you see them supporting, giving back anymore... NO. Remember when they were spending big advertising dollars on big full page Dayton ads/back covers and inside covers in LRM.... do you see it now? NO. Remember when they used to sponsor the Go-Lo tour events.... do you see it now? NO. You couldnt go to a LRM show without seeing Dayton banners plastered all over.... no more. They basically have turned their backs on the lowrider community. Maybe they will come back some day???
> *



DAYTONS NAME SPEAKS FOR ITSELF- and after so many years of advertising- people either knew they wantede the REAL DAYTONS- or knew they couldn afford em. People were gonna buy chinas either way- so why waste the money on tryin to convince those people????
As far as Dayton bein all over GO-LO events-- it got to a point when GO-LO was depending on damnnear DAYTON entirely- harly any other sponsors wer involved-- besides the ones cause of the hop. 

YOU ARE RIGHT- they dont show as strong as of presence as htey use to-- but when you got all kinds of LOWRIDERS hatin on em-- thats a reason to jus sit bac and let the quality speak for itself- Doesnt that make sense??


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Jan 23 2009, 02:45 PM~12794492
> *Okay do you or have you ever worked for a wheel company look at roadster wheels website they make the same wheels i know i worked for them and millions never dayton was even going bankrupt
> *


You are sayin Dayton isnt a MILLION DOLLAR COMPANY???????????


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 23 2009, 04:50 PM~12794550
> *DAYTONS NAME SPEAKS FOR ITSELF- and after so many years of advertising- people either knew they wantede the REAL DAYTONS- or knew they couldn afford em. People were gonna buy chinas either way- so why waste the money on tryin to convince those people????
> As far as Dayton bein all over GO-LO events-- it got to a point when GO-LO was depending on damnnear DAYTON entirely- harly any other sponsors wer involved-- besides the ones cause of the hop.
> 
> ...


Damn dude... you are clueless.


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Jan 23 2009, 02:47 PM~12794517
> *And another thing you dont know me i spend my money with fellow riders and local business first to help keep them going
> *


IM NOT TAKIN ANYTHING AWAY FROM YOU-- my point was that DAYTON HAS SUPPORTED LOWRIDIN FOR MANY YEARS- unlike what peeps are sayin..

I said Dayton cant be devoted to jus lowriding cause they sell more than LOWRIDER WHEELS.


This has nothin to do with the person you are- I dont even know you :uh:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 23 2009, 03:52 PM~12794563
> *You are sayin Dayton isnt a MILLION DOLLAR COMPANY???????????
> *


IM SAYING THERE NOT MSKING A MILLION DOLLARS PROFIT . LIKE YOUR TRYING TO SAY MAN THEY RAISED THERE PRICES CAUSE ITS SLOW


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jan 23 2009, 02:53 PM~12794582
> *Damn dude... you are clueless.
> *


well tell me why


o and let me guess- I forgot to mention PENZOIL :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Jan 23 2009, 02:54 PM~12794592
> *IM SAYING THERE NOT MSKING A MILLION DOLLARS PROFIT . LIKE YOUR TRYING TO SAY MAN THEY RAISED THERE PRICES CAUSE ITS SLOW
> *


Im not tryin to say they make a million dollars profit annualy-- but business' arent established in 1 year either. Dayotn has profited well over a million dolars in its time- Im gonna really laugh if you debate that.

We may not be on the same trac here of whats bein debated-- but that is a gurantee


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 23 2009, 03:54 PM~12794588
> *IM NOT TAKIN ANYTHING AWAY FROM YOU-- my point was that DAYTON HAS SUPPORTED LOWRIDIN FOR MANY YEARS- unlike what peeps are sayin..
> 
> I said Dayton cant be devoted to jus lowriding cause they sell more than LOWRIDER WHEELS.
> ...


BUT DAYTON DID BAIL ON US RIDERS WHEN TIMES GOT TOUGH AND MONEY WAS TIGHT


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Jan 23 2009, 02:57 PM~12794629
> *BUT DAYTON DID BAIL ON US RIDERS WHEN TIMES GOT TOUGH AND MONEY WAS TIGHT
> *


Can you go into further detail about this for me


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 23 2009, 03:57 PM~12794628
> *Im not tryin to say they make a million dollars profit annualy-- but business' arent established in 1 year either.  Dayotn has profited well over a million dolars in its time- Im gonna really laugh if you debate that.
> 
> We may not be on the same trac here of whats bein debated-- but that is a gurantee
> *


THERE WARRANTY IS VOID IF YOU DRIVE YOUR CAR ON THE STREET COME ON IVE HAD DAYTONS 
THERE WHEELS ARE TOP QUALITY BUT I WONT SAY THERE ON TOP


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 23 2009, 03:59 PM~12794646
> *Can you go into further detail about this for me
> *


WELL LETS SEE THE ECONEMY IS BAD AND DAYTIN DOSENT DO SALES OR DEALS TO HELP KEEP LOWRIDING GOING
BUG WHEN PEOPLE WERE SPENDING G'S ON WHEELS THEY WERE YOUR BEST FRIEND


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Jan 23 2009, 03:03 PM~12794695
> *THERE WARRANTY IS VOID IF YOU DRIVE YOUR CAR ON THE STREET COME ON IVE HAD DAYTONS
> THERE WHEELS ARE TOP QUALITY BUT I WONT SAY THERE ON TOP
> *


Thats a new one to me. I really never heard that before


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Jan 23 2009, 03:05 PM~12794727
> *WELL LETS SEE THE ECONEMY IS BAD AND DAYTIN DOSENT DO SALES OR DEALS TO HELP KEEP LOWRIDING GOING
> BUG WHEN PEOPLE WERE SPENDING G'S ON WHEELS THEY WERE YOUR BEST FRIEND
> *



THIS i will agree with you on- and it is the one negative thing I have had to say about Dayton. It is BULLSHIT that you will never catch a deal fROm them.


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jan 23 2009, 03:15 PM~12794234
> *Wow, thats fucked up. Hopefully you get it straightend out. Only takes a few people to have bad experiences before word starts getting around.... look at More Bounce, lol.
> *


LET ME ASK A FEW QYESTIONS AND GIVE A FEW DETAILS

WE HAVE A GOOD WARRANTY ON OUR WHEELS BUT THERE ARE STEPS THAT HAVE TO BE TAKIN
YOU CANT BUY THE WHEELS WAIT 4 MONTHS TO PUT THE TIRES THEN ANOTHER 4 TO NOTICE A LEAK THEN ANOTHER 4 MONTHS TO CONTACT ME 
CALL ME RIGHT AWAY 
THEN TALK ABOUT POSTING PICS AND NEVER DO I CANT FIX SONETHING I CANT SEE AND I ALSO CANT DO IT OVER THE PHONE 
SO POST THE PICS AND SEND THE WHEELS

AND LAST 26 INCH WHEELS DO NOT HAVE A SILICONE BAND TO KEEP THEM FROM LEAKING


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 23 2009, 04:08 PM~12794766
> *Thats a new one to me. I really never heard that before
> *


READ THE WHOLE WARRANTY THEN GET BACK TO ME


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

THERE WAS A GUY ON HERE FROM LA MIRADA RIGHT AROUND THE CONRNER FROM US HE SAID HIS WHEELS RUSTED HE BOUGHT THEM FROM RAY THE OLD OWNER I TOLD HIM TO BRING THEM I CANT FIX THEM UNLESS HAVE THEM 
HE NEVER SHOWED UP


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Jan 23 2009, 03:11 PM~12794802
> *LET ME ASK A FEW QYESTIONS AND GIVE A FEW DETAILS
> 
> WE HAVE A GOOD WARRANTY ON OUR WHEELS BUT THERE ARE STEPS THAT HAVE TO BE TAKIN
> ...




WHY NO SILICONE BAND- and do you do crosslaced 26s??? :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Jan 23 2009, 03:12 PM~12794808
> *READ THE WHOLE WARRANTY THEN GET BACK TO ME
> *


I was bein serious- and I have a feelin you might know about it. I wasnt debatin it smart guy :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Jan 23 2009, 03:14 PM~12794828
> *THERE WAS A GUY ON HERE FROM LA MIRADA RIGHT AROUND THE CONRNER FROM US HE SAID HIS WHEELS RUSTED HE BOUGHT THEM FROM RAY THE OLD OWNER I TOLD HIM TO BRING THEM  I CANT FIX THEM UNLESS HAVE THEM
> HE NEVER SHOWED UP
> *


THEN LET EM RUST :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 23 2009, 04:14 PM~12794833
> *WHY NO SILICONE BAND- and do you do crosslaced 26s??? :biggrin:
> *


HE SAID HE HAS MOUNTED 26'S WITH NO PROBLEMS 
THATS A TOTAL DIFFERENT WHEEL WE HAVE ALL HAD A TIRE SHOP FUCK A WHEEL UP


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

ANY AND ALL WHEELS WILL RUST IF NOT TAKEN CARE OF RIGHT


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Jan 23 2009, 03:17 PM~12794858
> *HE SAID HE HAS MOUNTED 26'S WITH NO PROBLEMS
> THATS A TOTAL DIFFERENT WHEEL WE HAVE ALL HAD A TIRE SHOP FUCK A WHEEL UP
> *


SO- do you do cROsslaced 26s??


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 23 2009, 04:18 PM~12794872
> *SO- do you do cROsslaced 26s??
> *


NO


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Jan 23 2009, 03:19 PM~12794884
> *NO
> *


DAMN- those would be so fuccin sic if you did


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 23 2009, 04:23 PM~12794913
> *DAMN- those would be so fuccin sic if you did
> *


YEAH BUT THE SALES ARENT THERE


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Jan 23 2009, 03:25 PM~12794930
> *YEAH BUT THE SALES ARENT THERE
> *



custom made/custom order?


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

Yep


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Jan 23 2009, 03:28 PM~12794951
> *Yep
> *


NOW THAT TOP NOTCH SERVICE RIGHT THERE :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

We can hand build any wheel


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Jan 23 2009, 05:34 PM~12795010
> *We can hand build any wheel
> *


I want a set of 400 spoke 12x10 baby!!! :cheesy: 

Sorry, just a little sad about losing the BALLER RAFFLE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Jan 23 2009, 05:03 PM~12794695
> *THERE WARRANTY IS VOID IF YOU DRIVE YOUR CAR ON THE STREET COME ON IVE HAD DAYTONS
> THERE WHEELS ARE TOP QUALITY BUT I WONT SAY THERE ON TOP
> *


someones gotta be #2


:biggrin:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jan 23 2009, 05:40 PM~12795057
> *I want a set  of 400 spoke 12x10 baby!!!  :cheesy:
> 
> Sorry, just a little sad about losing the BALLER RAFFLE!!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Jan 23 2009, 05:34 PM~12795010
> *We can hand build any wheel
> *


i wish you did motorcycle wheels


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

Can do those also


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

how many times is someone gonna make a topic on this? :uh: I haven't had either but I'll put my 2 cents in when I get my zeniths...which I hope will be shipped soon.


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Jan 23 2009, 06:20 PM~12795435
> *Can do those also
> *


 :0 

i need a 1.85x21 40 spoke front wheel with a spool hub (i can supply one if need be)


and a 4.25x16 40 spoke rear





i got a place to get them already, but.........you know.


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by stillchippin_@Jan 23 2009, 06:21 PM~12795445
> *how many times is someone gonna make a topic on this? :uh:  I haven't had either but I'll put my 2 cents in when I get my zeniths...which I hope will be shipped soon.
> *


i'd like to see at least 5 more topics.


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 23 2009, 06:25 PM~12795478
> *:0
> 
> i need a 1.85x21 40 spoke front wheel with a spool hub (i can supply one if need be)
> ...


You talkin Chinese? :scrutinize:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 23 2009, 03:27 PM~12795492
> *i'd like to see at least 5 more topics.
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jan 23 2009, 06:27 PM~12795497
> *You talkin Chinese? :scrutinize:
> *


i aint buying no chinese shit. :angry: 


:cheesy:


----------



## BOYLEHEIGHTS (Oct 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by abel_@Jan 22 2009, 03:40 PM~12783630
> *zenith make crossed lace and the knock off is badass   dayton are nice but they look the same as china
> *


 :0


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 23 2009, 06:27 PM~12795492
> *i'd like to see at least 5 more topics.
> *


 :uh: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Midwest Ridaz (Aug 17, 2008)

Dayton claims to be the only wire wheel that does not need to be re trued.....is that correct??????


----------



## supersporting88 (Apr 12, 2005)

It doesn't matter how good the quality a product a company puts out there, mistakes will happen. One of the biggest mistake small companies make is assuming that every customer with a problem is out to get over on them. Sure there are customers like that, but if the company can't prove it they should give the person the benefit of the doubt. If the company can prove that the customer is trying to get over they shouldn't air it out. That also could/will hurt the company's image.


----------



## 84solis (Aug 28, 2008)

do daytons or zeniths have the hub stainless steel? :dunno:


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wintonrogelio209_@Jan 23 2009, 08:18 AM~12790952
> *ZENITH IS A BADASS WHEEL AND DOES HAVE THE NICES K'OFF TO ME THE DAYTON THING IS TRADITION GORWING UP WITH THE ´´IF YOU AINT GOT DZ YOU AINT GOT SHIT´´ MENTALITY
> BUT THIS SHIT ABOUT A DAYTON LOOKING LIKE A CHINA  :uh:  :uh: FUCK THAT´S A FUCKING INSULT ST8 UP :angry:
> *


Thoes that dont know anything about wire wheels say this same shit,but Dayton and Zenith are far beyond better in quality ,Visually and structurally, than any China built wheel,Im not bashing China wire's,Ive rocked all brands of wire wheels,but there's is no wire wheel on the market right now or in the past that can compete with Zenith or Dayton.......The 1st series Roadstars(the ones with the locking nuts) and the 1st series L.A. Wires(the ones with the octigon adapter)came close (USA Made)but no cigar............either way we look at it, this topic is like looking in the mirror when it comes to both companies,thats if we push all the political bullshit to the side.........


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 84solis_@Jan 24 2009, 10:32 AM~12801396
> *do daytons or zeniths have the hub stainless steel? :dunno:
> *


NO


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Jan 24 2009, 11:09 AM~12801656
> *Thoes that dont know anything about wire wheels say this same shit,but Dayton and Zenith are far beyond better in quality ,Visually and structurally, than any China built wheel,Im not bashing China wire's,Ive rocked all brands of wire wheels,but there's is no wire wheel on the market right now or in the past that can compete with Zenith or Dayton.......The 1st series Roadstars(the ones with the locking nuts) and the 1st series L.A. Wires(the ones with the octigon adapter)came close (USA Made)but no cigar............either way we look at it, this topic is like looking in the mirror when it comes to both companies,thats if we push all the political bullshit to the side.........
> *



WELL SAID


----------



## matttatts (Sep 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Jan 23 2009, 03:03 PM~12794695
> *THERE WARRANTY IS VOID IF YOU DRIVE YOUR CAR ON THE STREET COME ON IVE HAD DAYTONS
> THERE WHEELS ARE TOP QUALITY BUT I WONT SAY THERE ON TOP
> *


 this is a great point. were can a person find a warntee copy for zeniths?


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by matttatts_@Jan 24 2009, 07:33 PM~12804947
> *this is a great point. were can a person find a warntee copy for zeniths?
> *


You got to buy a "new set of zenith's" to obtain the warranty on paper...........no free copies, no piracy..... :biggrin:


----------



## matttatts (Sep 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Jan 24 2009, 07:39 PM~12804996
> *You got to buy a "new set of zenith's" to obtain the warranty on paper...........no free copies, no piracy..... :biggrin:
> *


hmmmm yoiks! fa real?


----------



## 79BLUES (Nov 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Jan 24 2009, 06:39 PM~12804996
> *You got to Bought a set of 5 from Zenith, no copy of warranty in sight
> :dunno:*


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 79BLUES_@Jan 24 2009, 09:18 PM~12805346
> *Bought a set of 5 from Zenith, no copy of warranty in sight
> :dunno:
> *


ANYTHING WRONG WITH THEM


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

DID YOU GET THEM FROM NETO


----------



## dayton roller (May 27, 2002)

<--------- :biggrin:


----------



## 79BLUES (Nov 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Jan 24 2009, 07:20 PM~12805362
> *ANYTHING WRONG WITH THEM
> *


Yea


----------



## wintonrogelio209 (Sep 28, 2007)

> Thoes that dont know anything about wire wheels say this same shit,but Dayton and Zenith are far beyond better in quality ,Visually and structurally, than any China built wheel,Im not bashing China wire's,Ive rocked all brands of wire wheels,but there's is no wire wheel on the market right now or in the past that can compete with Zenith or Dayton.......
> NOPE :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 23 2009, 03:33 PM~12795555
> *i aint buying no chinese shit. :angry:
> :cheesy:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

These are some nice wheels. Those are my favorite Dayton knockoffs too.


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 79BLUES_@Jan 24 2009, 09:50 PM~12805566
> *Yea
> *



THEN HE KEPT THE PAPERS BUT

YOU DONT NEED ONE WITH ME


----------



## wintonrogelio209 (Sep 28, 2007)

SAME GOES FOR THE ONES ON YOUR AVATAR BRO  


These are some nice wheels. Those are my favorite Dayton knockoffs too. 
[/quote]


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> SAME GOES FOR THE ONES ON YOUR AVATAR BRO


[/quote]
Thanks


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

MY WARRANY IS SIMPLE 

90 DAYS ON LEAKS 
1 YEAR ON CHROME 
3 YEAR ON STRUCTURE

ROLL ON THEM THERE MADE FOR THE STREET THEN CLEAN THEM UP AND WIN THE SHOW
AND YOU HAVE SEEN THE INCHES MY CUSTOMERS PUT ON THEM 

ZENITH OF CALIFORNIA


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Jan 24 2009, 10:07 PM~12806202
> *MY WARRANY IS SIMPLE
> 
> 90 DAYS ON LEAKS
> ...



only 90 days on leaks? thats like sayin as long as they dont leak when you get em your fine- 
dont ya think??

DONT tell me to chec DAYTONS warranty-- im askin a serious question


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 24 2009, 11:16 PM~12806266
> *only 90 days on leaks? thats like sayin as long as they dont leak when you get em your fine-
> dont ya think??
> 
> ...


90 DAYS IS ENOUGH TIME TO GET YOUR WHEELS MOUNT YOUR TIRES IF THEY LEAK THERE GONNA LEAK RIGHT AWAY 
THE ONLY OTHER THING THAT CAN MAKE THE WHEELS LEAK IS THE SPOKES COMMING LOOSE AND THATS COVERED FOR 3 YEARS


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

i had a brand new set of the stamped daytons about 3-4 years ago.

never mounted, never used.




they had nicks and imperfections all over them (nipples, hubs, dishes) that had been chromed over, but not smoothed out. looked like they would have been considered blems, but they werent. 


all 4 wheels and the knock offs, sure, you cant see it from 10 feet away, but...


i pulled a new Zenith (pre-JD, but from LA) out of the box and the difference was insane, then i compared them to a china wheel (one of the original china wheels) and there were less nicks and imperfections in the metal, but obviously the chrome was no where near as bright.



Daytons days of being #1 is over, get used to it.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

ZENITH FOR MY BOMB FOR SURE.


----------



## ''79blkmonte'' (Apr 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 84solis_@Jan 24 2009, 11:32 AM~12801396
> *do daytons or zeniths have the hub stainless steel? :dunno:
> *


i know zeniths dont and dont ask 4 awarrenty because they dont have one :0


----------



## ''79blkmonte'' (Apr 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Jan 24 2009, 11:19 PM~12806290
> *90 DAYS IS ENOUGH TIME TO GET YOUR WHEELS MOUNT YOUR TIRES IF THEY LEAK THERE GONNA LEAK RIGHT AWAY
> THE ONLY OTHER THING THAT CAN MAKE THE WHEELS LEAK IS THE SPOKES COMMING LOOSE AND THATS COVERED FOR 3 YEARS
> *


if that is the case maybe thats whats happening to my shitty leaks (zeniths) stop putting warrenty out u dont stand behind them :angry:


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

where you located homie? 

i would love to see these wheels.. 

hell, ANYONE would... got pics yet? 

if not, leave the topic the fuck alone.. you are blowin up Z's and we have no clue if you even own a fucking set.. probably ridin bolt on LA Wires or some shit, tryin to hate on the guys with enough dedication to ride real wheels.. 

ANY wheel can leak, if ANY idiot mounts em wrong.. 

Dayton wouldnt even acknowledge your existence, JD is right here rollin with the homies.. 

get the fuck outta here


----------



## ''79blkmonte'' (Apr 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Jan 24 2009, 11:07 PM~12806202
> *MY WARRANY IS SIMPLE
> 
> 90 DAYS ON LEAKS
> ...


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

i'll take Zs over Ds any day  thay got there own look


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ''79blkmonte''_@Jan 25 2009, 07:58 AM~12807857
> *u told me i have a 5 yr warrenty now your changing them that right there said it all we under stand standard actions your covering your ass that is low and your wheels do rust i herd from some one there was a warrenty claim and your answer was if u dont take care of the wheel thats what happens i did not recieve any instructions on that shit or any type of cleaner there just as raget since that thief had the company why pay so much money for some same ass china's at least i'll expect them to leak  one more thing is the seal silicon or some type of concrete because mine is hard ass a rock no type of flex or play in the seal to flex with wheel when hopping gggoooo chinas
> *


79blkmonte,you are one logicless dumb mutherfucker if you need instructions on how to take care of your own wire wheels,and crying about a seal is baby shit,especially if you have juice on your ride......I have a set of zenith's and 3 sets of 13" Daytons and they have all leaked from hopping and abuse,a seal aint shit fix it your self .......... bashing Zenith or JD will get you nowhere fast....thats real talk homie........


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Jan 25 2009, 10:04 AM~12808162
> *79blkmonte,you are one logicless dumb mutherfucker if you need instructions on how to take care of your own wire wheels,and crying about a seal is baby shit,especially if you have juice on your ride......I have a set of  zenith's and 3 sets of 13" Daytons and they have all leaked from hopping and abuse,a seal aint shit fix it your self .......... bashing Zenith or JD will get you nowhere fast....thats real talk homie........
> *


 :werd:


----------



## ''79blkmonte'' (Apr 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Jan 25 2009, 10:04 AM~12808162
> *79blkmonte,you are one logicless dumb mutherfucker if you need instructions on how to take care of your own wire wheels,and crying about a seal is baby shit,especially if you have juice on your ride......I have a set of  zenith's and 3 sets of 13" Daytons and they have all leaked from hopping and abuse,a seal aint shit fix it your self .......... bashing Zenith or JD will get you nowhere fast....thats real talk homie........
> *


get of his nuts trick stop acting tuff u glasses using did i say stupid ass what u think no i did not what the hell u think pay the 1500 and the hell with what happens what part of warrenty dont u understand u dome fuck mine your thank u have a nice day o yeah ive had plentty of daytons to dome ass you know they make more than three sets stupid the way u talk about this shit your wheels must be all ented faded and shit mine yours


----------



## el barril (Mar 6, 2008)

I PERSONALLY OWENED A SET OF SOME 72 SPOKE DANAS FRESH FROM WHEN CAME OUT CONSIDER SELLING THEM FOR SOME X LACE ZZZ SHOULD I ????????


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ''79blkmonte''_@Jan 25 2009, 08:48 AM~12807832
> *if that is the case maybe thats whats happening to my shitty leaks (zeniths) stop putting warrenty out u dont stand behind them :angry:
> *


You keep on and on were is the pics were are the wheels send them toi me so we can get down to what really happened dont just come on here talking shit and you not gonna fix the problem 
I said this a page ago i cant fix it over the phone and for damm sure cant fix it over the internet 
Pics 
Box
Ship
Fix 
Ship
Its that simple


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by el barril_@Jan 25 2009, 09:57 AM~12808393
> *I PERSONALLY OWENED A SET OF SOME 72 SPOKE DANAS FRESH FROM WHEN CAME OUT CONSIDER SELLING THEM  FOR SOME X LACE  ZZZ SHOULD I ????????
> *


imho, keep the d's, and BUY Z's to use for now.. 

i LOVE my Z's, i have 14" xlaces, i want some 72 straight D's but 13s this time, just to have both brands... im wierd like taht

after all those wheels, i probably will usually rock my supremes anyways, hahahaha.. 

Z's are the BEST, if u gotta sell to buy, then sell the D's, fuck em, they are #2


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ''79blkmonte''_@Jan 25 2009, 08:58 AM~12807857
> *u told me i have a 5 yr warrenty now your changing them that right there said it all we under stand standard actions your covering your ass that is low and your wheels do rust i herd from some one there was a warrenty claim and your answer was if u dont take care of the wheel thats what happens i did not recieve any instructions on that shit or any type of cleaner there just as raget since that thief had the company why pay so much money for some same ass china's at least i'll expect them to leak  one more thing is the seal silicon or some type of concrete because mine is hard ass a rock no type of flex or play in the seal to flex with wheel when hopping gggoooo chinas
> *


the seal is not supposed to flex i got hoppers hitting major inches with my wheels the only one that had a wheel leak was switch and it was the back tire


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Jan 25 2009, 11:47 AM~12809008
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I love me some Daytons- but these pics ar quite the advertisement for sure.
Id make those a collage and do a poster with all the hopers on your wheels that do the big inches


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

THATS A GREAT IDEA


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Jan 25 2009, 12:00 PM~12809087
> *THATS A GREAT IDEA
> *



You put some Xlaces on mine- and Ill make sure you get a good bumper shot of mine :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ''79blkmonte''_@Jan 25 2009, 10:35 AM~12808326
> *get of his nuts trick stop acting tuff u glasses using did i say stupid ass what u think no i did not what the hell u think pay the 1500 and the hell with what happens what part of warrenty dont u understand u dome fuck mine your thank u have a nice day o yeah ive had plentty of daytons to dome ass you know they make more than three sets stupid the way u talk about this shit your wheels must be all ented faded and shit mine yours
> *


COOL THEN LETS LEAVE THIS BETWEEN ME AND YOU THEN HOMIE

YOU CANT WAIT A YEAR THEN CALL ME AND COMPLAIN YOU GOT TO GET OFF YOUR ASS AND DO IT RIGHT AWAY 
IM NOT SELLING MY WHEELS FOR 2K LIKE DAYTON I KEEP THE PRICE DOWN AND THE QUALITY UP YOU ARE 1 IN HUNDREDS THAT HAS HAD A PROBLEM BUT YOU LAYED AROUND AND KEEPED PUTTING IT OFF AND OFF 

SO HERE WE ARE AGAIN WERE ARE THE PICTURES POST THEM OR KEEP YOUR MOUTH SHUT 
BETTER YET POST THE PICS AND THEN BOX THE RIMS UP SO I CAN FIX THEM FOR YOU SO YOU CAN QUIT BLAMING ME FOR YOUR LAZYNESS 
WHEN I GET THEM I WILL POST PICS OF WHY THERE LEAKING 
SO HOMIE IM DONE WITH TALKING BACK AND FORTH WITH YOU AND IF ANYONE THINKS IM WRONG FOR TALKING TO HOMIE LIKE THIS AND DOSENT THINK ITS PROFESIONAL THEN IM SORRY BUT I GOT TO DEFEND MINE


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Jan 25 2009, 12:13 PM~12809165
> *COOL THEN LETS LEAVE THIS BETWEEN ME AND YOU THEN HOMIE
> 
> YOU CANT WAIT A YEAR THEN CALL ME AND COMPLAIN YOU GOT TO GET OFF YOUR ASS AND DO IT RIGHT AWAY
> ...




SOUNDS STRAIGHT UP TO ME


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

I KNOW THAT ALOMOST EVERY REAL LOWRIDER IN THER TIME HAS GONE TO A TIRE SHOP AND HAD THE DUMB ASS BREAK THE SEAL IT HAPPENS ALL THE TIME 
AND IVE HAD NEW WHEELS WE SEALED AND RUSHED TO MAKE SUPER SHOW AND PUT THE TIRES ON TO SOON LEAK BUT I DIDNT WAIT AROUND WE FIXED THEM RIGHT AWAY 




AS FOR THE RUST ISSUE BEFORE I BOUGHT ZENITH I HAVE HAD ROADSTERS SUPREMES crowns TRUSPOKES DAYTONS AND ALOT OF OTHER WHEELS And never had any of them rust ITS ALL IN HOW YOU CARE FOR YOUR WHEELS I USE WD40 THROUGH BAD WEATHER AND IT HELPS

YOU ALSO CANT JUST SPRAY YOUR WHEELS WITH WATER YOU NEED TO USE SOAP OR CLEANER TO GET ALL THE BULLSHIT OFF 
AND KEEPING THEM LOCKED UP IN THE GARAGE DOSENT PREVENT RUST METAL SWEATS IN HUMIDITY AND THAT ALSO CAUSES RUST 
WE ALL HAVE OUR OWN TECHNIQES AND THATS GREAT 

BUT THERE WILL BE SOME THAT SAY IM JUST MAKING IT UP WELL I SAY TO YOU IM A RIDER ALLWAYS HAVE BEEN AND IF I SELL ZENITH OR IT FAILS ILL STILL BE A RIDER


----------



## not US or THEM (Dec 22, 2008)

So does anyone feel the 88 spoke Dayton is obsolete?
I've been out of the game a long time just need some input.


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 25 2009, 12:26 AM~12807342
> *i had a brand new set of the stamped daytons about 3-4 years ago.
> 
> never mounted, never used.
> ...


When I pulled the Z's out of the box I won in a raffle, I was very impressed with the chrome. They are beautiful wheels.


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by not US or THEM_@Jan 25 2009, 12:33 PM~12809257
> *So does anyone feel the 88 spoke Dayton is obsolete?
> I've been out of the game a long time just need some input.
> *


Ive never liked 88spokes- they are jus as crowded lookin as the chinas- I ROll 72s ONLY.


----------



## not US or THEM (Dec 22, 2008)

:0 I see.


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

Me tooi i only roll 72's


----------



## B.U.G. (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Jan 25 2009, 01:22 PM~12809215
> *I KNOW THAT ALOMOST EVERY REAL LOWRIDER IN THER TIME HAS GONE TO A TIRE SHOP AND HAD THE DUMB ASS BREAK THE SEAL IT HAPPENS ALL THE TIME
> AND IVE HAD NEW WHEELS WE SEALED AND RUSHED TO MAKE SUPER SHOW AND PUT THE TIRES ON TO SOON LEAK BUT I DIDNT WAIT AROUND WE FIXED THEM RIGHT AWAY
> AS FOR THE RUST ISSUE BEFORE I BOUGHT ZENITH I HAVE HAD ROADSTERS SUPREMES crowns TRUSPOKES DAYTONS AND ALOT OF OTHER WHEELS And never had any of them rust ITS ALL IN HOW YOU CARE FOR YOUR WHEELS I USE WD40 THROUGH BAD WEATHER AND IT HELPS
> ...


PLEASE JD, DON'T SELL ZENITH.


----------



## matttatts (Sep 16, 2008)

zeniths must be rockin some superb product if in almost a week this topic has been up you only get one real complaint from someone who cant even back up there beef with prof they even own a set.

good to know because theres lots of ppl that work hard for there money and to toss out 2gs on wheels and shippng ya wana make sure your getting something solid and tested.

good stuff!!


----------



## el barril (Mar 6, 2008)

i'll keep them 72,s danas for shure 15years now and counting 1 time leak repair after installing some thread


----------



## dayton roller (May 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Jan 25 2009, 03:27 AM~12805860
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jan 23 2009, 01:13 PM~12794213
> *Thats an ignorant statement. Dayton hated on the lowrider community in a BIG way once China's started hitting the market. Instead of dealing with it and letting people figure out why a China is a China and what makes a Dayton a Dayton.... letting quality speak for itself.... they just threw their hands up and said fuck it, and bailed out on the lowrider community all together. They will still take your money for rims if you want Daytons.... but do you see them supporting, giving back anymore... NO. Remember when they were spending big advertising dollars on big full page Dayton ads/back covers and inside covers in LRM.... do you see it now? NO. Remember when they used to sponsor the Go-Lo tour events.... do you see it now? NO. You couldnt go to a LRM show without seeing Dayton banners plastered all over.... no more. They basically have turned their backs on the lowrider community. Maybe they will come back some day???
> *


I don't see how them not advertising is bothersome to people. Perhaps I am missing some information here, but what's the big deal if they chose not to sponsor go-lo? 

Did they not support the lowrider community when Cz came out, or did the lowrider community not suppert them when Cz came out?


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

My question is this, I want to get all gold 13s with colored spokes. Who's gold is going to hold up better against the elements?


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Jan 26 2009, 01:19 AM~12815571
> *My question is this, I want to get all gold 13s with colored spokes. Who's gold is going to hold up better against the elements?
> *


THATS ALL IN HOW YOU CARE FOR YOUR WHEELS 

NO WHEELS CAN JUST SIT OUTSIDE THROUGH ALL WEATHER AND NOT RUST OR GOLD FADE


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Jan 25 2009, 11:21 PM~12815586
> *THATS ALL IN HOW YOU CARE FOR YOUR WHEELS
> 
> NO WHEELS CAN JUST SIT OUTSIDE THROUGH ALL WEATHER AND NOT RUST OR GOLD FADE
> *


I understand that. When I say elements, I'm really refering to regular maintenance. The car is garage kept and I've always been real cautious of the cleaning solutions I used for gold in the past.


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Jan 26 2009, 02:10 AM~12815499
> *I don't see how them not advertising is bothersome to people. Perhaps I am missing some information here, but what's the big deal if they chose not to sponsor go-lo?
> 
> Did they not support the lowrider community when Cz came out, or did the lowrider community not suppert them when Cz came out?
> *


it wasnt so much that, but they said derogatory things about lowriding in general.




theres no doubt that Dayton RAN the industry for many many years, but everything comes to an end, even the Roman Empire collapsed.




:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Jan 26 2009, 01:24 AM~12815611
> *I understand that. When I say elements, I'm really refering to regular maintenance. The car is garage kept and I've always been real cautious of the cleaning solutions I used for gold in the past.
> *


THEN ITS REALLY UP TO YOU AND WHAT WHEELS CATCH YOUR EYE


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 25 2009, 11:24 PM~12815621
> *it wasnt so much that, but they said derogatory things about lowriding in general.
> theres no doubt that Dayton RAN the industry for many many years, but everything comes to an end, even the Roman Empire collapsed.
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


You mentioned earlier that they've said derogatory things behind closed doors. I think behind closed doors is fair game. I worked at a criminal defense firm and sometimes things are said about clients behind closed doors; doesn't mean a good faith effort is not given to them. 

How bad were the things that were said? 

Personally, I'd only have a slight issue with them if they contributed proceeds from sales to some political cause that is adverse to lowriding. Derogatory words would need to be accompanied with some sort of overt act to deter my business; that or some real personal things were uttered.


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Jan 25 2009, 11:26 PM~12815630
> *THEN ITS REALLY UP TO YOU AND WHAT WHEELS CATCH YOUR EYE
> *


I like the look of your wheels, but quality and durability of the gold also weigh in heavy. I know Cz won't cut if for gold. 

Granted that 'all gold wheels' is not a hot ticket item these days, would you be able to provide some insight into any sales you made in LA of gold wheels and how those wheels are holding up a year or two later. Must have seen some dudes on Western w/ your gold.


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Jan 26 2009, 02:26 AM~12815630
> *THEN ITS REALLY UP TO YOU AND WHAT WHEELS CATCH YOUR EYE
> *


i dont think it can get any better than this.


best club, using the best wheels

Toons Ice Crean Truck









Motel Hell









Stairway to Heaven









Apocalypse Now









Soul Kitchen












JUST TO NAME A FEW. AND YEAH, THEY GET DRIVEN.


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

Them ones are Cartoons truck do look nice.


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Jan 26 2009, 01:42 AM~12815739
> *I like the look of your wheels, but quality and durability of the gold also weigh in heavy. I know Cz won't cut if for gold.
> 
> Granted that 'all gold wheels' is not a hot ticket item these days, would you be able to provide some insight into any sales you made in LA of gold wheels and how those wheels are holding up a year or two later. Must have seen some dudes on Western w/ your gold.
> *


MY QUALITY IS TOP AND DURABILITY IS ALSO UP THERE


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Jan 25 2009, 11:51 PM~12815793
> *MY QUALITY IS TOP AND DURABILITY IS ALSO UP THERE
> *


How much would the all gold w/ colored spokes run? 

13s.


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Jan 26 2009, 01:53 AM~12815805
> *How much would the all gold w/ colored spokes run?
> 
> 13s.
> *


WOW YOU SURE WANT THE TOP SHELVE
1200 FOR THE WHEELS 
150 FOR THE POWDER SPOKES 
1050 FOR ALL THE GOLD 
THOSE PRICES ARE FOR 72'S W/SMOOTH K/O
2400


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Jan 25 2009, 11:56 PM~12815811
> *WOW YOU SURE WANT THE TOP SHELVE
> 1200 FOR THE WHEELS
> 150 FOR THE POWDER SPOKES
> ...


I have always liked the all gold look. I figured they'd run somewhere in that range. Thats reasonable. If I go w/ the Zs, I'll hit you up before the summer.


----------



## matttatts (Sep 16, 2008)

so why is there so much tendancy to run 72s? versus 100 or the like. easier to clean or asthetic value, or both?

just curious


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by matttatts_@Jan 26 2009, 12:24 PM~12817637
> *so why is there so much tendancy to run 72s? versus 100 or the like. easier to clean or asthetic value, or both?
> 
> just curious
> *


ITS MORE OLD SCHOOL.



LOOKS BETTER, MORE DETAIL.


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by matttatts_@Jan 26 2009, 10:24 AM~12817637
> *so why is there so much tendancy to run 72s? versus 100 or the like. easier to clean or asthetic value, or both?
> 
> just curious
> *



ITS REAL SIMPLE





































*CAUSE THEY LOOK BETTER*

fuc anything more than 72s-- they jus look like some crowded junk. You should jus by some solid billet wheels if you wanna run hundred spoke on 13s- it looks about the same :biggrin:


----------



## matttatts (Sep 16, 2008)

QUOTE(JasonJ @ Jan 23 2009, 01:13 PM) 
Thats an ignorant statement. Dayton hated on the lowrider community in a BIG way once China's started hitting the market. Instead of dealing with it and letting people figure out why a China is a China and what makes a Dayton a Dayton.... letting quality speak for itself.... they just threw their hands up and said fuck it, and bailed out on the lowrider community all together. They will still take your money for rims if you want Daytons.... but do you see them supporting, giving back anymore... NO. Remember when they were spending big advertising dollars on big full page Dayton ads/back covers and inside covers in LRM.... do you see it now? NO. Remember when they used to sponsor the Go-Lo tour events.... do you see it now? NO. You couldnt go to a LRM show without seeing Dayton banners plastered all over.... no more. They basically have turned their backs on the lowrider community. Maybe they will come back some day???

````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````
^^^^^^this is ridiculous im sure that dayton didnt throw there hands up because chinas hit the streets. thats like saying rolex decided to stop making wtches because you can by a knock off at the dollar store. 

if dayton stopped spending money backing lo shows and mags its probly because they werent receiving a solid enough margin on there efforts from the lowrider market. they are probly making more prfoits and sales in outher markets like rods bikes and the rest, hence the rod on there web page.
making wheels is a buisness and get pounds and the occasional nod from the local hommies dont pay the bills. sales do. and if there not receving the sales then the smart thing to do buisness wise is move on.


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Were you going to all of the shows back then? Have you been in the game long enough to have seen it? If not, just understand that there were things that went on that most dont know about. They left no gray area for LRM to wonder about why they were pulling out, they made it VERY clear. Im not going to go into details to protect the person who was there and let me in on what the real deal was.... but if someone else is in a position to state it on here, maybe they will break it down for you.


----------



## impalas79 (Dec 5, 2007)

there both great wheels. daytons are strong. ive seen prestamps 20 years old that still looked 9 outa 10. but there more common than Z's. the history speaks for itself on D's. the new zentihs look gret. so you win either way


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

JD.... i was talking to the homie 79blkmonte this weekend about his wheels and he was telling me the seal was hard, like plaster. Is that how its supposed to be? All of the seals i have seen over the years were kinda like silicone. I was wondering if maybe there was a bad batch of sealant that day or is it supposed to be hard???

Its just weird man because i think he has had the car out 1 time since he put them on his car, thats it. He said he just kinda just got the "fuck it" attitude about it because he would go out into the garage and see his car sitting on the ground. But the homies said thats bullshit.... i think thats why it has come back up recently because other people are wondering how its going to play out. 

Ive never met you in person before but i think youre a stand up guy who wouldnt intentionally send someone some leaky wheels.... well, so is 79blkmonte. Dude is serious about his lowriding, and isnt broke by any means so i dont see any reason why he would just make shit up. he did tell me that you thought the seal might have been broken when dismounting the tires, but the tires have never been off the rims until he took 1 off not long ago to try to repair the leak himself out of shear frustration. Im gonna try to go see them this weekend, ill take some pics and see what you think the problem might be. They shouldnt be leaking like that, ive had plenty of sets of several different brands from Dayton, Crown, Roadster Roadstars, McCleans, and Chinas, and ive never experienced a leak, not once.... so something isnt right here if he has a whole set that leaks. Like i said... ill try to get over there this weekend and get pics.... maybe it will help determine the issue.

He has a nice car bro... looked good on those Z's the 1 time he did bring it out:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

JASON I ALLREADY RESPONEDED TO THIS BUT ILL TYPE IT ALL OUT AGAIN CUASE I GUESS YOU DIDNT READ BACK

HE SAID HE WAITED 4 MONTHS TO MOUNT THE TIRES
THEN AND HE STAITED THEY LEAKED RIGHT AWAY
THAT USUALLY COMES FROM THE TIRE GUY MESSING UP FROM THE GET GO
BUT LETS SAY IT WAS A BAD SEAL HE WAITED ANOTHER 6 MONTHS TO CONTACT ME THAT DOSENT MAKE ANY SENSE 
AGAIN JASON HOW CAN I FIX SOMETHING I DONT SEE OR THAT I DONT HAVE IN FRONT OF MY FACE
A WARANNTY TIME FRAME IS A WARRANTY TIME FRAM AND THAT GOES FOR EVERY AND ALL PRODUCTS PRUCHASED 
YOU CANT TAKE ALL THE TIME YOU NEED THEN BITCH
IT IS NOW YOUR PROBLEM TO FIX AFTER YOU PUT IT OFF FOR 6 MONTHS
AND ANOTHER THING I KEEP THE PRICE DOWN AND GIVE SO MANY PEOPLE LOVE AND DEALS THAT I CANT JUST SHIP STUFF BACK AND FORTH IT GETS EXPENSIVE THE PROFIT MARGIN ON A SET OF MY WHEELS IS VERY VERY LOW THE COST TO MAKE THE WHEELS IS EXTREMLY HIGH
IF I TELL YOU HOW MUCH IT COST EXACTLY TO MAKE A SET OF WHEELS IT WILL BLOW YOUR MIND THAT WE ONLY MAKE A FEW BUCKS

BUT BACK TO THE MATTER AT HAND IT HAS BEEN ALMOST 2 YEARS AND HOMIE STILL HASENT MADE AN EFFORT TO GET HIS WHEELS FIXED DISMOUNT THE TIRES AND LETS SEE WHY THERE LEAKING

WE HAVE 3 DIFFERENT TYPE OF SEALS WE USE
CLEAR
BLACK
WHITE
THE CLEAR SUCKS 
THE BLACK AND WHITE ARE THE BEST AND YES THEY ARE HARD 

SO LAST DISMOUNT THE TIRES 2 YEARS LATER AND WE CAN GET THEM FIXXED BECAUSE HE NEVER WILL


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ''79blkmonte''_@Jan 25 2009, 09:35 AM~12808326
> *get of his nuts trick stop acting tuff u glasses using did i say stupid ass what u think no i did not what the hell u think pay the 1500 and the hell with what happens what part of warrenty dont u understand u dome fuck mine your thank u have a nice day o yeah ive had plentty of daytons to dome ass you know they make more than three sets stupid the way u talk about this shit your wheels must be all ented faded and shit mine yours
> *


Aint no nut riders here,and Im not Mr tuff guy,Im stating a true fact...Its a Fact " Your a dumb fucking polock that fell off early from the comon sence tree to need instruction on how to take care of your own wire wheels." I could care less about any wire wheel warranty because unlike you ,"I know How to Fix Shit and get shit done."....... either way you look at it, the effort it took you to type your bullshit paragraph just shows me how stupid you really are,and I dont mean it in a mean kind of way,more like in a "I feel bad for this dumbass" kind of way............. :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jan 26 2009, 11:22 AM~12818029
> *
> 
> 
> ...



PLEASE TELL ME THATS A SLIDE BAC SUNROOF IN THIS MONTE- 
and not a pop up??????????????


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

JasonJ, There are some wire wheels companies that use a harder sealant ,some claim the harder sealant can withstand heavy impacts from potholes on the street to hydraulic abuse better than regular 100% silicone,but sometimes thats not the case, what your homie should do is get a wire brush wheel that attaches to a grinder and remove all the seal,Its messy but its real easy to do,I posted up a "How to reseal a wire wheel" topic on here,or theres the "Tube it" route.....
It would be quicker to reseal it himself than to deal with the hassle of shipping the wheels back and waiting for them to get done and returned...... :thumbsup: ...and by the way ,that is a real nice mc....



> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jan 26 2009, 11:22 AM~12818029
> *JD.... i was talking to the homie 79blkmonte this weekend about his wheels and he was telling me the seal was hard, like plaster. Is that how its supposed to be? All of the seals i have seen over the years were kinda like silicone. I was wondering if maybe there was a bad batch of sealant that day or is it supposed to be hard???
> 
> Its just weird man because i think he has had the car out 1 time since he put them on his car, thats it. He said he just kinda just got the "fuck it" attitude about it because he would go out into the garage and see his car sitting on the ground. But the homies said thats bullshit.... i think thats why it has come back up recently because other people are wondering how its going to play out.
> ...


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 26 2009, 02:30 PM~12818638
> *PLEASE TELL ME THATS A SLIDE BAC SUNROOF IN THIS MONTE-
> and not a pop up??????????????
> *


 :uh: Are we talking about sunroof or wheels here???

Does it look like a pop up to you? Or does it look like an electric moonroof with an air deflector? I swear, everytime i read one of your posts theres something stupid coming out of your mouth. Like the one about the original #1 LRM having a UPC on the front cover..... that was 1977, im pretty sure the UPC wasnt even invented yet. :twak: 

You are always picking apart other peoples cars on here, but ive never seen you post yours. :dunno:


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Jan 26 2009, 02:34 PM~12818684
> *JasonJ, There are some wire wheels companies that use a harder sealant ,some claim the harder sealant can withstand heavy impacts from potholes on the street to hydraulic abuse better than regular 100% silicone,but sometimes thats not the case, what your homie should do is get a wire brush wheel that attaches to a grinder and remove all the seal,Its messy but its real easy to do,I posted up a "How to reseal a wire wheel" topic on here,or theres the "Tube it" route.....
> It would be quicker to reseal it himself than to deal with the hassle of shipping the wheels back and waiting for them to get done and returned......  :thumbsup: ...and by the way ,that is a real nice mc....
> *


Well i guess you learn something new everyday... ive never seen the hard sealant. I told him to cut his loses and just do like you said, scrape it all off and reseal it himself.... but on the flip side if its a manufacturer defect (this is obviously the undetermined factor as of right now) why should he have to? :dunno:


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Jan 26 2009, 02:06 PM~12818423
> *JASON I ALLREADY RESPONEDED TO THIS BUT ILL TYPE IT ALL OUT AGAIN CUASE I GUESS YOU DIDNT READ BACK
> 
> HE SAID HE WAITED 4 MONTHS TO MOUNT THE TIRES
> ...


I didnt know it has been 2 years? Was it 2 years from when he first contacted you about the leaks? or has this been going on for that long? lol If it has been then i see your point on the delay to dismount the tires and send them to you.... but we have all been there where we are trying to get our car ready for a show and youre like "fuck it, ill fix it after the show". If its been that long i guess you have a point... i dunno, like i said, i want to try to see them this weekend, if i can make it over there ill take pics. It will be a second set of eyes looking at them too, and if he fucked them up somehow, i wont bullshit, ill say "damn, you fucked those up yourself" and we might ask you how to fix them the right way... but if they dont look fucked up and theres no obvious sign as to why they are leaking ill post it up and see what you think.


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Jan 23 2009, 05:32 PM~12794387
> *plenty of homies i know roll Z's, no issues ive heard of...
> 
> still wondering about the date, im betting JD didnt make em..
> ...



Listen... I wouldn't bash Zenith's.. They're great wheels.. However... I just ordered a CUSTOM set of Daytons and they were MORE than appreciative of the business even BEFORE I gave them my CC#


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jan 26 2009, 01:57 PM~12818914
> *I didnt know it has been 2 years? Was it 2 years from when he first contacted you about the leaks? or has this been going on for that long? lol If it has been then i see your point on the delay to dismount the tires and send them to you.... but we have all been there where we are trying to get our car ready for a show and youre like "fuck it, ill fix it after the show". If its been that long i guess you have a point... i dunno, like i said, i want to try to see them this weekend, if i can make it over there ill take pics. It will be a second set of eyes looking at them too, and if he fucked them up somehow, i wont bullshit, ill say "damn, you fucked those up yourself" and we might ask you how to fix them the right way... but if they dont look fucked up and theres no obvious sign as to why they are leaking ill post it up and see what you think.
> *


IT WAS 1 YEAR LATER WHEN HE 1ST CONTACTED ME I TOLD HIM HOW TO FIX THEM CAUSE IT HAD BEEN TO LONG ALLREADY AND IT WAS PROBABLY THE TIRE SHOP THAT NESSED THEM UP 
IT WILL GET TO A POINT WERE WE WILL ONLY SALE WITH TIRES MOUNTED


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jan 26 2009, 02:46 PM~12818804
> *:uh: Are we talking about sunroof or wheels here???
> 
> 
> ...


Cosign.


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jan 26 2009, 11:50 AM~12818842
> *Well i guess you learn something new everyday... ive never seen the hard sealant. I told him to cut his loses and just do like you said, scrape it all off and reseal it himself.... but on the flip side if its a manufacturer defect (this is obviously the undetermined factor as of right now) why should he have to?  :dunno:
> *


I had some leaks, so I put motorcycle urethane on there. Made a big difference.


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Jan 26 2009, 01:36 PM~12819230
> *IT WAS 1 YEAR LATER WHEN HE 1ST CONTACTED ME I TOLD HIM HOW TO FIX THEM CAUSE IT HAD BEEN TO LONG ALLREADY AND IT WAS PROBABLY THE TIRE SHOP THAT NESSED THEM UP
> IT WILL GET TO A POINT WERE WE WILL ONLY SALE WITH TIRES MOUNTED
> *


That would benefit both sides of the spectrum.... :thumbsup:


----------



## LOWASME (Aug 5, 2006)

Rappers only Rap about "Daytons"  

:twak: Not zeniths


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LOWASME_@Jan 26 2009, 05:26 PM~12821175
> *Rappers only Rap about "Daytons"
> 
> :twak: Not  zeniths
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## ''79blkmonte'' (Apr 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Jan 26 2009, 01:21 PM~12818561
> *Aint no nut riders here,and Im not Mr tuff guy,Im stating a true fact...Its a Fact " Your a dumb fucking polock that fell off early from the comon sence tree to need instruction on how to take care of your own wire wheels." I could care less about any wire wheel warranty because unlike you ,"I know How to Fix Shit and get shit done."....... either way you look at it, the effort it took you to type your bullshit paragraph just shows me how stupid you really are,and I dont mean it in a mean kind of way,more like in a "I feel bad for this dumbass" kind of way............. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jan 26 2009, 02:46 PM~12818804
> *that was 1977, im pretty sure the UPC wasnt even invented yet.  :twak:
> 
> 
> *


i remember working in a grocery store when i was a kid, around 18-19 years ago, they had to type in the price of every item. everything had a little price sticker on it.



no scanners!!!



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ''79blkmonte'' (Apr 24, 2008)

well first of all thanks jason i could'ent say it better my self '' your a great homie well i did'nt get on here talking shit to any one till dick head danial ducati jd it was maybe a yr when i first contacted u thats cool when i called u to ask u about your wheel i was not ready to pick a wheel and my ride was not ready but since u had a from some costumer u had back of u pm me a pick and i liked them and purchased them so i had them sitting till i was ready to mount bro thats why it took long but no hay petho ill try to fix you were cool when i talked to u the first time to daniel ducatti thanks for the comment on my ride


----------



## ''79blkmonte'' (Apr 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 26 2009, 01:30 PM~12818638
> *PLEASE TELL ME THATS A SLIDE BAC SUNROOF IN THIS MONTE-
> and not a pop up??????????????
> *


its a slide back and pop up bro electric comes out of new cars i believe caddi's


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ''79blkmonte''_@Jan 26 2009, 09:28 PM~12824026
> *well first of all thanks jason  i could'ent say it better my self '' your a great homie well i did'nt get on here talking shit to any one till dick head danial ducati   jd it was maybe a yr when i first contacted u thats cool when i called u to ask u about your wheel i was not ready to pick a wheel and my ride was not ready but since u had a from some costumer u had back of u pm me a pick and i liked them and purchased them  so i had them sitting till i was ready to mount bro thats why it took long but no  hay petho ill try to fix you were cool when i talked to u the first time to daniel ducatti thanks for the comment on my ride
> *


Im not a dick head Im an Asshole....... :biggrin: and I know where your comming from,If you rewound the clock back 13 years ago.....and speakin'on that MC,How many inches you hittin'?


----------



## ''79blkmonte'' (Apr 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Jan 26 2009, 10:52 PM~12824420
> *Im not a dick head Im an Asshole....... :biggrin: and I know where your comming from,If you rewound the clock back 13 years ago.....How many inches you hittin' on that MC?
> *


if i would rewind the clock 13 yrs back i would not have this monte i would be back in la southcentral los angeles carnal and still locked up


----------



## Zappo90744 (May 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOWASME_@Jan 26 2009, 05:26 PM~12821175
> *Rappers only Rap about "Daytons"
> 
> :twak: Not  zeniths
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LOWASME_@Jan 26 2009, 06:26 PM~12821175
> *Rappers only Rap about "Daytons"
> 
> :twak: Not  zeniths
> *


YEAH AND THERE NOT RIDERS SO WHAT WOULD THEY KNOW :biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

I'm going with Truespokes :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jan 27 2009, 10:10 AM~12827357
> *I'm going with Truespokes :biggrin:
> *


Bad experience? :0 :dunno:


----------



## ''79blkmonte'' (Apr 24, 2008)

just took wheels of the ride and on the way to remove the tire my self


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ''79blkmonte''_@Jan 27 2009, 11:14 AM~12828399
> *just took wheels of the ride and on the way to remove the tire my self
> *


WHAT DID YOU WANT ME TO FLY THERE AND TAKE THEM OFF FOR YOU 
DAMM HOMIE ITS BEEN 2 YEARS ALLREADY 
NEXT TIME DONT WAIT A YEAR TO CALL ABOUT YOUR STUFF


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ+Jan 26 2009, 12:46 PM~12818804-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



THats cool homie-- I was jus wondering cause I love your monte- it looks clean as fuc.

Its a shame people cant have a good atitude like you- and not have thier feelings hurt so easy.
I mean- people cant say shit they dont like about my ride and I jus laugh at it-- aint no thing to me-- and thats the atitude I think works best


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 27 2009, 12:47 PM~12828708
> *SLIDE BACS SOMETIMES POP UP TO START WITH  :uh:
> and I was only askin cause I fuccin love this Monte- but hate POP UPs. and do you see AIR DEFLECTORS on IMPALAS AND CADDIES THAT HAVE ELECTRICS- give me a fuccin break.
> YA- I was wROng about the UPC code-- AND I ADMITTED IT ALREADY- I can do that- its no biggie to me smart guy.- when your wROng your wROng.
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWASME_@Jan 26 2009, 05:26 PM~12821175
> *Rappers only Rap about "Daytons"
> 
> :twak: Not  zeniths
> *


ACTUALY THATS NOT 100% true-- ive heards "Z's" mentioned more than once.
You jus pRObably thought they said "D's" and not realized it  

Ill see if I can find the songs. I dont remeber who-- I think one of em might be on an old ANT BANKS disc


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 27 2009, 12:54 PM~12828762
> *ACTUALY THATS NOT 100% true-- ive heards  "Z's" mentioned more than once.
> You jus probably thought they said "D's" and not realized it
> 
> ...


You forgot to capitalize the RO in pRObably. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jan 27 2009, 10:56 AM~12828782
> *You forgot to capitalize the RO in pRObably.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


DAMN YA GOT ME ON THAT ONE-- i guess I was still tryin to think of the damn songs :angry: 

:biggrin:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

my supremes would look sick on your 70!  

hows that tat sketch commin along? im almost ready! :biggrin:


----------



## matttatts (Sep 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jan 27 2009, 11:14 AM~12828933
> *my supremes would look sick on your 70!
> 
> hows that tat sketch commin along? im almost ready! :biggrin:
> *


i think i want wires :biggrin: 

im still waiting for you te send me that script to my outher email. my box doent save messages long on here.

i have been doin some sketching on it. wont take long to clean it up once i get your script.  
you getin close to felin the pain are ya? :thumbsup:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by matttatts_@Jan 27 2009, 12:20 PM~12828987
> *i think i want wires  :biggrin:
> 
> im still waiting for you te send me that script to my outher email. my box doent save messages long on here.
> ...


ill even throw in the 5.20s.... lol.

im going to look at a 96 fleetwood tonight, need cash. :0


----------



## matttatts (Sep 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jan 27 2009, 11:24 AM~12829019
> *ill even throw in the 5.20s.... lol.
> 
> im going to look at a 96 fleetwood tonight, need cash. :0
> *


i wont lie i have thought about it.

is it a local cadi?


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by matttatts_@Jan 27 2009, 12:27 PM~12829047
> *i wont lie i have thought about it.
> 
> is it a local cadi?
> *


yeah, trade in to mann northway. My uncle is a senior salesman, so hes trying to get me a good price. :biggrin:


----------



## matttatts (Sep 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jan 27 2009, 11:42 AM~12829182
> *yeah, trade in to mann northway. My uncle is a senior salesman, so hes trying to get me a good price. :biggrin:
> *


nice! good shape then ?


----------



## ''79blkmonte'' (Apr 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Jan 27 2009, 11:25 AM~12828504
> *WHAT DID YOU WANT ME TO FLY THERE AND TAKE THEM OFF FOR YOU
> DAMM HOMIE ITS BEEN 2 YEARS ALLREADY
> NEXT TIME DONT WAIT A YEAR TO CALL ABOUT YOUR STUFF
> *


did you or did you not tell me i have a 5 yr warrenty thats all u said im not asking u to fix because u cant even put 2 yrs into 5yrs subtract that and i still got 3 yrs nowounder your saling wheels just like saling oranges . u dont need to fix these wheels u could'nt do it the first time so why let u do it know yes i said it im going to fix my self and when i replyed it was'nt tored u but u opened your cock sucker


----------



## ''79blkmonte'' (Apr 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 27 2009, 11:47 AM~12828708
> *SLIDE BACS SOMETIMES POP UP TO START WITH  :uh:
> and I was only askin cause I fuccin love this Monte- but hate POP UPs. and do you see AIR DEFLECTORS on IMPALAS AND CADDIES THAT HAVE ELECTRICS- give me a fuccin break.
> YA- I was wROng about the UPC code-- AND I ADMITTED IT ALREADY- I can do that- its no biggie to me smart guy.- when your wROng your wROng.
> ...


well u did quoted like a smart ass bro go back and read it and put your self on my side see if u feel a stab in the back


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ''79blkmonte''_@Jan 27 2009, 01:03 PM~12829358
> *did you or did you not tell me i have a 5 yr warrenty thats all u said im not asking u to fix because u cant even put 2 yrs into 5yrs subtract that and i still got 3 yrs nowounder your saling wheels just like saling oranges . u dont need to fix these wheels u could'nt do it the first time so why let u do it know yes i said it im going to fix my self and when i replyed it was'nt tored u but u opened your cock sucker
> *


OF COURSE YOUR GONNA TALK SHIT YOUR IN ANOTHER STATE SAVE THAT FOR WHEN YOU COME TO LA 
5 YEAR STRUCTURE WARRANTY DUMB ASS 
90 DAYS ON THE SEAL DIP SHIT
AND IF YOUR TIRE GUY WOULDNT HAVE FUCKED THE WHEELS UP THEN YOU WOULD BE OKAY 
YOU TALK ALOT OF SHIT WHY DONT YOU SHUT YOUR LAZY ASS MOUTH


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

714 783 8740  YOU BALLS ARE SO BIG ATLEAST CALL ME LIKE THE LIL MAN YOU ARE AND TELL ME WTF YOU GOT TO SAY 

AND IF MY WHEELS ARE SO BAD OUT OF 200 SETS SOLD WERE ARE ALL THE COMPLAINTS


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

AND IF ANYONE FEELS IM OUT OF LINE FOR TELLING THIS LITTLE BITCH OFF IM SORRY BUT I CANT STAND PEOPLE THAT TALK SHIT AND DONT TAKE ACTION 

AGAIN

HE BOUGHT THE WHEELS 2 YEARS AGO
MOUNTED THEM 4 MONTHS AFTER HE BOUGHT THEM 
TOLD ME 6 MONTHS LATER THAT THEY HAD BEEN LEAKING SINCE DAY ONE 
I TOLD HIM TO DIMOUNT THE TIRE CAUSE HIS TIRE GUY PROBABLY FUCKED UP THE SEAL 
BUT YOU HAVE TO TAKE SOME ACTION TO FIND OUT WHATS WRONG 

AGAIN 
YOU HAD A 5 YEAR STRUCTURE WARRANTY
90 DAYS ON LEAKS


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ''79blkmonte''_@Jan 27 2009, 12:07 PM~12829392
> *well u did quoted like a smart ass bro go back and read it and put your self on my side see if u feel a stab in the back
> *


WHAT ARE YOU REFFERIN TO?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@Jan 26 2009, 04:11 PM~12819007
> *Listen... I wouldn't bash Zenith's.. They're great wheels..  However...  I just ordered a CUSTOM set of Daytons and they were MORE than appreciative of the business even BEFORE I gave them my CC#
> *


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA+Jan 27 2009, 02:08 PM~12829406-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow... you are way out of line with all that. it doesnt matter if he tells you to go fuck yourself with a DAYTON hammer.... YOU are the business owner, you should be able to defend your product without resorting to this type of stuff. You, as a business owner, should really think before you open your mouth on a public forum where there are alot of people watching. Theres alot of people watching this post that arent replying, promise that. This is your livlihood bro.... from what i understand you took a chance on Zenith and picked up your family and moved to CA for a better life and this is how you support your family, you really think about it. Ive heard about you acting this way with several people i know.... i wont get into it here, but its going to come back to haunt you if you continue to do shit like this. Even if he is 100% wrong and you are 100% right... you still look bad. 

If my post pisses you off.... just wait until later after the dust has settled and re read it..... think about how you would feel as a customer if you bought a case of spinners for your wheels and the chrome was bad on 50 of them.... but you didnt discover it until 2 months later when you needed to ship them out for wheels... wouldnt you want your supplier to make it right or at least accept that maybe there is a possiblility that he had a bad batch of chrome (maybe you havd a bad batch of sealer on these leaky wheels) and try to do something?

I know you have lost customers over this right here. I personally love your product, thats why i threw in $500 on the raffle just for fun. I was really looking forward to getting a custom set done for my rag 64 when it comes out and i was wanting to get a set for my hardtop as well... even though i have 2 perfectly good sets of wheels on them now.... but who wants to buy wheels from someone who treats their customers like this? And nobody can say im a Zenith hater because of this, i even took your side on alot of stuff, you know that. but times are tough for most businesses right now and you have to fight for every sale... and if fixing this guys rims would cost you some sealer and shipping charges and maybe a couple hours labor.... but if people see that you stand behind your product they will always buy from you..... perfect example is Adex Andy. But if you respond like this what good is going to come of it??? You might have a few nut swingers tell you "yea fuck that shit talker".... but in the long run, you lose customers. He might have bought another set for his next car.... but instead he is going to tell 10 people his experience and those 10 will tell 10 people "hey i know this guy that had some leaky Zenith's and the owner told him to fuck off"..... then thats 100 people that may tell 10 more people at the next picnic, car show, etc..... i wish you the best of luck bro for real.... since you are a rider selling a product for the lowrider market and not some huge company just out to exploit the market until it dries up..... its always nice to support a fellow rider.... but not in a case like this.


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jan 27 2009, 02:07 PM~12829980
> *Wow... you are way out of line with all that. it doesnt matter if he tells you to go fuck yourself with a DAYTON hammer.... YOU are the business owner, you should be able to defend your product without resorting to this type of stuff. You, as a business owner, should really think before you open your mouth on a public forum where there are alot of people watching. Theres alot of people watching this post that arent replying, promise that. This is your livlihood bro.... from what i understand you took a chance on Zenith and picked up your family and moved to CA for a better life and this is how you support your family, you really think about it. Ive heard about you acting this way with several people i know.... i wont get into it here, but its going to come back to haunt you if you continue to do shit like this. Even if he is 100% wrong and you are 100% right... you still look bad.
> 
> If my post pisses you off.... just wait until later after the dust has settled and re read it..... think about how you would feel as a customer if you bought a case of spinners for your wheels and the chrome was bad on 50 of them.... but you didnt discover it until 2 months later when you needed to ship them out for wheels... wouldnt you want your supplier to make it right or at least accept that maybe there is a possiblility that he had a bad batch of chrome (maybe you havd a bad batch of sealer on these leaky wheels) and try to do something?
> ...


YOU KNOW JASON IYS LIKE THIS HOMIE IVE BEEN GOING BACK AND FORTH WITH THIS GUY AND NOW YOU 

1ST I WOULD NEVER TAKE 2 MONTHS TO CHECK MY PRODUCT AND IF IT WAS BAD I WOULD CONTACT THE VENDOR RIGHT AWAY AND THEN FOLLOW THERE DIRECTIONS RIGHT AWAY NOT PUT IT OFF FOR MONTHS LET ALONE A YEAR 

AND AGAIN I THINK YOU HAVENT READ ANYTHING IVE POSTED THESE PAST DAYS AGAIN I TOLD HIM HE NEEDED TO DIMOUNT THE TIRE TO FIND OUT WHAT THE PROBLEM WAS AND HE NEVER DID THATS NOT MY FAULT I CANT FLY TO THE CUSTOMERS HOUSE AND DO IT FOR HIM HE NEEDS TO TAKE THE FIRST STEPS AND GET SOMETHING DONE 

AND I NEVER TOLD HIM TO FUCK OFF I NEVER TOLD ANYONE TO FUCK OFF BUT IF YOU GIVE SOMEONE A DEAL ON SOME WHEELS AND THEN THIS IS HOW YOU GET REPAID THEN I DONT NEED THEM AS CUSTOMERS I HAVE CUSTOMERS OUT THERE I HAVE BENT OVER BACKWARDS FOR CAUSE THEY FOLLOW DIRECTIONS


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

LETS DO THIS FROM NOW ON ILL FLY OUT A TECHNICIAN TO HIS LOCATION FOR SUPPORT


THIS IS WHAT I CALL BACKING MY PRODUCT BY NOT LETTIN PEOPLE LIKE YOUR BIY TAKE ADVANTAGE OF ME 

A WARRANTY TIME LINE IS A WARRANTY TIME LINE THATS HOW WE KEEP THE COST DOWN

I DONT EVEN HAVE WHEELS ON MY DAMM CAR BUT IVE GIVIN WHEELS AWAY LOST MONEY ON DEALS BEEN BURNT BY DEALERS AND CUSTOMERS BEEN SCREWED BY VENDORS AND I STILL HELP PEOPLE OUT AND WHEN TIMES WERE TOUGH I DROPED MY PRICE AND TOOK THAT CUT TO HELP MY FELLOW RIDERS OUT

IF I WAS TO JUST TAKE YOUR BOYS SHIT THEN I WOUDLNT BE MUCH OF A MAN AND KNOW ONE IS GONNA TAKE FOOD OFF MY KIDS PLATE NO ONE AND AS FOR FOOLS LIKE CORY UP IN CANADA FROM THE I THAT SCREWED ME FOR 5 SETS OF WHEELS YOULL GET YOURS TOO


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Jan 26 2009, 10:06 PM~12825371
> *YEAH AND THERE NOT RIDERS SO WHAT WOULD THEY KNOW :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

SO WHEN A HOPPER PULLS UP IN THE PIT AND MOTHER FUCKERS ARE LIKE DAMM YOUR PUMPS ARE JUNK WHAT IT DO 
AND HE HITS THE BUMPER ON EVERYONES ASS AND TELLS THEM TO FUCK OFF "I GUESS HES A BAD BUISNESS MAN "

SO WHEN I TELL HOMIE TAKE YOUR WHEELS AND DISMOUNT THE TIRES SO WE CAN FIND OUT WHAT HAPPENED A YEAR AGO AND HE NEVER DOES THEN HE TALKS SHIT ABOUT ME AND NEVER POST PICS 

IM THE BAD GUY FUCK THAT

IM NO YUPPY SITTING BEHIND A DESK IM A RIDER WHO BUST HIS ASS EVERY DAY


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

THERES SO MUCH MORE I WANT TO SAY TO YOU JASON BUT IM JUST GONNA KEEP MY MOUTH SHUT CAUSE AS ALLWAYS I LOOK LIKE THE BAD GUY 
CAUSE THIS LAZY ASS GUY COULDNT TAKE HIS TIRES OFF HIS RIMS IN TWO YEARS NVER POSTED ANY PICS 
AND IM THE BAD GUY CAUSE HE KEPT TALKING SHIT AND WHEN I FINALLY RESPONDED IM WRONG 
I SAY FUCKIT IF I LOOSE CUSTOMERS BECAUSE I STAND BEHIND MY WHEELS AND WARRANTY AND I DIDNT BEND THE RULES FOR HIM BUT I DO FOR OTHERS SORRY


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

wow this topic went south fast :0


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by stillchippin_@Jan 27 2009, 02:36 PM~12830312
> *wow this topic went south fast :0
> *


YEAH EVERY SO OFTEN SOMEONE STARTS A TOPIC AND AS SOON AS THE REPLYS TO THE BS GET POSTED I LOOK LIKE THE BAD ONE BUT YET ITS ONLY THIS ONE GUY WITH A COMPLAINT OUT OF 200+


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Jan 27 2009, 03:39 PM~12830350
> *YEAH EVERY SO OFTEN SOMEONE STARTS A TOPIC AND AS SOON AS THE REPLYS TO THE BS GET POSTED I LOOK LIKE THE BAD ONE BUT YET ITS ONLY THIS ONE GUY WITH A COMPLAINT OUT OF 200+
> *


the joys of owning your own company. Hey did you get my PM I sent you?


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by stillchippin_@Jan 27 2009, 02:41 PM~12830384
> *the joys of owning your own company. Hey did you get my PM I sent you?
> *


NO


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

DAYTON & ZENITH, THE ONLY TWO MANUFACTURED WHEELS TO ROLL IN LOWRIDING, PERIOD. :nicoderm:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jan 27 2009, 02:46 PM~12830448
> *DAYTON & ZENITH, THE ONLY TWO MANUFACTURED WHEELS TO ROLL IN LOWRIDING, PERIOD.  :nicoderm:
> *


Post your ride newb.....


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Jan 27 2009, 03:36 PM~12830309
> *THERES SO MUCH MORE I WANT TO SAY TO YOU JASON BUT IM JUST GONNA KEEP MY MOUTH SHUT CAUSE AS ALLWAYS I LOOK LIKE THE BAD GUY
> 
> *


Nah, go ahead. I dont know why you have have alot to say to me?


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jan 27 2009, 02:46 PM~12830448
> *DAYTON & ZENITH, THE ONLY TWO MANUFACTURED WHEELS TO ROLL IN LOWRIDING, PERIOD.  :nicoderm:
> *


I FEEL THE SAME WAY I HAVE NOTHING AGAINST DAYTONS AT ALL I HAD SOME BEFORE TWO WENT FLAT BUT FIXED IT AND NEVER HAD ANY ISSUES TILL DUDES CARJACKED ME


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jan 27 2009, 03:49 PM~12830476
> *Post your ride newb.....
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Leave Seff alone!


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jan 27 2009, 02:56 PM~12830553
> *Nah, go ahead. I dont know why you have have alot to say to me?
> *


READ EVERY THING I WROTE TO YOU ALLREADY INCLUDING THE PM THEN LETS TALK


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

ALOT OF PEOPLE TELL ME IM TO NICE AND I LET PEOPLE TAKE ATVANTAGE OF ME BUT HEY I LIKE TO HELP PEOPLE OUT


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

the question i have is when someone asks you about your leaky ass wheels you get all bent out of shape and now its "shit talking"..... :roflmao:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jan 27 2009, 03:10 PM~12830718
> *the question i have is when someone asks you about your leaky ass wheels you get all bent out of shape and now its "shit talking".....  :roflmao:
> *


MY LEAKY AS WHEEL THAT YOU PUNK ASS BOYS TIRE SHOP FUCKED UP AND YOU R BITCH AND HIS BITCH MUST HAVE KNOW THATS WHY IT TOOK HIM A YEAR TO CONTACT ME


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

WHATS NEXT JASON YOU GONNA HAVE ME BAND FROM LIL LOW FOR CALLING YOU NAMES 

WERE ARE THE REST OF THE COMPLAINTS


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

YES THE WHEELS LEAKED 

BUT WHY DID THEY LEAK 

THEN YOU CONTACT ME A YEAR LATER ABOUT THEM 

I NEVER SAW THE WHEELS SO I DONT KNOW WHY


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Jan 27 2009, 02:39 PM~12830350
> *ITS ONLY THIS ONE GUY WITH A COMPLAINT OUT OF 200+
> *


I wasn't going to reply to this topic, just stand by and read but this comment caught my attention. This is almost the EXACT comment I got from you when I had my issues. Regardless, a complaint is a complaint, just because it's one doesn't mean that it shouldn't matter, right?

Yes, Johnny you took care of the rims but there were some communication issues along the way. I personally think YOU should be doing something other than PR simply because you're always defensive and that often leads to being offensive. It's openly air'd in this topic now so I'm not surfacing anything that you haven't already typed.

Customer Service is key when owning/managing a business, to be honest I didn't get much of it from you personally through my experience.

Perhaps clarify your warranty, installation, and maybe include some documentation would alleviate alot of your problems?


----------



## wintonrogelio209 (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jan 27 2009, 03:46 PM~12830448
> *DAYTON & ZENITH, THE ONLY TWO MANUFACTURED WHEELS TO ROLL IN LOWRIDING, PERIOD.  :nicoderm:
> *


X300000000000000000000 AND I AINT ASHAMED TO SAY MY NEXT SET OF WHEELS WILL BE ALL CHOME W WHITE SPOKE 72Z ZZZZ


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jan 27 2009, 03:35 PM~12831003
> *I wasn't going to reply to this topic, just stand by and read but this comment caught my attention. This is almost the EXACT comment I got from you when I had my issues. Regardless, a complaint is a complaint, just because it's one doesn't mean that it shouldn't matter, right?
> 
> Yes, Johnny you took care of the rims but there were some communication issues along the way. I personally think YOU should be doing something other than PR simply because you're always defensive and that often leads to being offensive. It's openly air'd in this topic now so I'm not surfacing anything that you haven't already typed.
> ...


BUT YOU DID THE SAME THING HE DID WAITED ALONG TIME TO CONTACT ME AND SWORE THAT THERE WAS NO CHANGE TO THE TIRES I ASKED YOU TO REMOVE THE TIRES AND YOU SAID YOU DIDNT WANT ANYONE TO TOUCH THEM 
YOU ASK ME TO LOOK FROM YOUR POINT OF VEIW AND YOU CANT SEE MINE 
BUT ALL IN ALL I FXED YOUR WHEELS BUT WOULDNT FIX THE KNOCKOFFS YOU BENT AND AGAIN I JUST CANT GIVE AWAY STUFF ALL THE TIME AS MUCH AS I WOULD LOVE TOO


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

2 OUT OF 200+ BUT ONE WAS STILL FIXED

I HAVE BEEN OWNER AND MANAGER OF BUSINESS SINCE I WAS 19 AND I KNOW WHEN IM BEING SCREWED AND WHEN SOMEONES BEING HONEST


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Jan 27 2009, 03:44 PM~12831075
> *BUT YOU DID THE SAME THING HE DID WAITED ALONG TIME TO CONTACT ME AND SWORE THAT THERE WAS NO CHANGE TO THE TIRES I ASKED YOU TO REMOVE THE TIRES AND YOU SAID YOU DIDNT WANT ANYONE TO TOUCH THEM
> YOU ASK ME TO LOOK FROM YOUR POINT OF VEIW AND YOU CANT SEE MINE
> BUT ALL IN ALL I FXED YOUR WHEELS BUT WOULDNT FIX THE KNOCKOFFS YOU BENT AND AGAIN I JUST CANT GIVE AWAY STUFF ALL THE TIME AS MUCH AS I WOULD LOVE TOO
> *


Here's where the issue comes in though Johnny. I ordered my set in October, in which because of my location (Minnesota), my car is already put away for the winter because of salty roads. So my rims sat for 4 months. Once I mounted them they were flat. Now you couldn't tell they were flat sitting in my basement because they had no load on them but apparently they leaked.

You have customers that don't mount their rims right away, granted I KNEW I had 5 months and luckily for me it fell on the 4th month but still the recommended fix of "Green-Slime" still kinda baffled me.

In regards to the KO, well, I'll leave that one alone for now.


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jan 27 2009, 03:55 PM~12831150
> *Here's where the issue comes in though Johnny. I ordered my set in October, in which because of my location (Minnesota), my car is already put away for the winter because of salty roads. So my rims sat for 4 months. Once I mounted them they were flat. Now you couldn't tell they were flat sitting in my basement because they had no load on them but apparently they leaked.
> 
> You have customers that don't mount their rims right away, granted I KNEW I had 5 months and luckily for me it fell on the 4th month but still the recommended fix of "Green-Slime" still kinda baffled me.
> ...


AGAIN THAT UNDERSTANABLE THAT PEOPLE DONT MOUNT THEM RIGHT AWAY AND EVEN IF YOU WAITED A YEAR THEN CALLED ME AND I SAID IT COULDVE BEEN THE TIRE GUY PULL THEM OFF AND CHECK TO SEE WHAT WENT WRONG IF NOTHING WAS VISABLE EVEN 2 YEARS LATER I WOULD FIX THEM 
BUT THERE ARE PROCEDURES TO FOLLOW


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Jan 27 2009, 03:58 PM~12830567
> *READ EVERY THING I WROTE TO YOU ALLREADY INCLUDING THE PM THEN LETS TALK
> *


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

Is that for you to wipe my nut off your face no thanks

J/K JASON SORRY FOR ALL THE BS


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

WHAT HAPPENED TO THE REST OF THE POST- I wanna hear about the 5 sets of wheels :angry:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 27 2009, 05:01 PM~12831850
> *WHAT HAPPENED TO THE REST OF THE POST- I wanna hear about the 5 sets of wheels :angry:
> *


I NEVER PUT ANY MORE INFO ON THAT


----------



## GREYTREY (Jan 22, 2008)

zzzzzzs all day :machinegun: daytons are cool but im supporting the westcoast made shit


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Jan 27 2009, 10:58 PM~12833270
> *I NEVER PUT ANY MORE INFO ON THAT
> *


I understand- but if you havent noticed THERE ARE POST MISSING fROm earlier when all this was goin on


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jan 27 2009, 12:56 PM~12828782
> *You forgot to capitalize the RO in pRObably.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jan 27 2009, 04:49 PM~12830476
> *Post your ride newb.....
> *


Post deez nutz in ya mouf.


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 28 2009, 01:18 AM~12833502
> *I understand- but if you havent noticed THERE ARE POST MISSING fROm earlier when all this was goin on
> *


He asked to have it deleted, why cant you just leave it alone?


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 25 2009, 03:26 AM~12807342
> *i had a brand new set of the stamped daytons about 3-4 years ago.
> 
> never mounted, never used.
> ...


How many sets of unmounted wheels do you have?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Jan 28 2009, 12:45 PM~12835950
> *How many sets of unmounted wheels do you have?
> *


Layitlow's worst Moderator just entered this topic. :uh:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jan 28 2009, 10:57 AM~12836071
> *Layitlow's worst Moderator just entered this topic. :uh:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## matttatts (Sep 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Jan 27 2009, 02:18 PM~12830805
> *YES THE WHEELS LEAKED
> 
> BUT WHY DID THEY LEAK
> ...


ok so my question is , if i get a set of zeniths and the tire guy is totaly responsible for mouthing them incorectly and they leak would the still be under warentee?. do they come with some type of mounting instruction to give to the guy mounting them?

reason beeing i live in an area were theres not a real lot of lo lo action and the chances of finding a tire tech skilled in mounting them is slim. but i dont wana have to pay for some ones elses lack of info.


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

That's why we can sell you the wheels and tires allready mounted and we dont mark up the tire price we give the to you for what we pay $150 mounted for 155/80/13


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Jan 28 2009, 11:57 AM~12836699
> *That's why we can sell you the wheels and tires allready mounted and we dont mark up the tire price we give the to you for what we pay $150 mounted for 155/80/13
> *


----------



## matttatts (Sep 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Jan 28 2009, 10:57 AM~12836699
> *That's why we can sell you the wheels and tires allready mounted and we dont mark up the tire price we give the to you for what we pay $150 mounted for 155/80/13
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Jan 28 2009, 01:57 PM~12836699
> *That's why we can sell you the wheels and tires allready mounted and we dont mark up the tire price we give the to you for what we pay $150 mounted for 155/80/13
> *



WHAT IF I WANT SOME 5.20'S STILL $150 :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Jan 28 2009, 12:05 PM~12836794
> *WHAT IF I WANT SOME 5.20'S STILL $150  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: NO


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Jan 28 2009, 02:24 PM~12837026
> *:uh: NO
> *


IT WAS HUMOROUS TO TRY THOUGH :biggrin:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Jan 28 2009, 11:45 AM~12835950
> *How many sets of unmounted wheels do you have?
> *


i had way to many.


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jan 28 2009, 08:27 AM~12835282
> *He asked to have it deleted, why cant you just leave it alone?
> *



I was jus fuccin askin-- and why do you have to cheerlead for so many people-- why dont you let all these gROwn men answer for themselves? all you doin is andwerin for everybody-- if you wouldnt have said shit then I would have let this alone-- but you gotta keep yappin off at the mouth.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 28 2009, 01:17 PM~12838710
> *I was jus fuccin askin-- and why do you have to cheerlead for so many people-- why dont you let all these gROwn men answer for themselves? all you doin is andwerin for everybody-- if you wouldnt have said shit then I would have let this alone-- but you gotta keep yappin off at the mouth.
> *


why are you in this topic?


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 28 2009, 03:33 PM~12839500
> *why are you in this topic?
> *



Cause I was wantin to see what everybody thought about some Luxor wire wheels :uh:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jan 27 2009, 11:10 AM~12827357
> *I'm going with Truespokes :biggrin:
> *


You would. :uh:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

Today's Dow Jones Industrial Summary

Symbol Price Change % Change 
*^*_DJI _ *8,375.45* +200.72   +2.46%


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE+Jan 28 2009, 11:57 AM~12836071-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BANNED!





















































:biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Jan 30 2009, 08:28 AM~12856884
> *BANNED!
> :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Jan 30 2009, 07:28 AM~12856884
> *BANNED!
> :biggrin:
> *


i thought there was gonna be 5 more Zenith vs Dayton topics.



wtf are people waiting on????????



we need more topics of opinions by people who havent owned EITHER brand name.












(kinda like the 5.20 topic)


----------



## bdropd (Jan 5, 2009)

I would like to go on record that everyone is sitting here cheerleading for zenith and all up JD's ass but wait till this fool blows up bigger and stops having problems with people always stirring up the pot about i own this i own that and well see if zenith is really a company for the lowrider. that fool is going to be sitting on top and be just like dayton and not give a fuck about who buys just about the money. Another thing if you fools consider lowrider magazine a book for the streets i think you fools are tripping 80% adds, 10%raza report, and 10% rides. That shit ain't for lowriders mini truckin and truckin have more lowriders then lowrider. thats just my .02


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bdropd_@Jan 31 2009, 02:31 AM~12865231
> *I would like to go on record that everyone is sitting here cheerleading for zenith and all up JD's ass but wait till this fool blows up bigger and stops having problems with people always stirring up the pot about i own this i own that and well see if zenith is really a company for the lowrider. that fool is going to be sitting on top and be just like dayton and not give a fuck about who buys just about the money. Another thing if you fools consider lowrider magazine a book for the streets i think you fools are tripping 80% adds, 10%raza report, and 10% rides. That shit ain't for lowriders mini truckin and truckin have more lowriders then lowrider. thats just my .02
> *


IVE ALLWAYS BEEN ON TOP OF MY WORLD I NEVER CHANGE HOMIE IM A RIDER I BUILD CARS AND IM IN THE STREETS EVEN IF I MAKE A MILLION IM ME 1ST


----------



## bdropd (Jan 5, 2009)

you know i'm just saying because that how it was with dayton they got alot of the lowrider community to support when the brittish started fucking with roadster and then they got back on their game and look at them know 1900 for a set of all chrome 72's. Also i own both a set of old school zenith's and stamped daytons and they both shine just as much good quality wheel from both of you


----------



## bdropd (Jan 5, 2009)

oh yea P.S. FUCK LOWRIDER MAGAZINE


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bdropd_@Jan 31 2009, 02:42 AM~12865263
> *you know i'm just saying because that how it was with dayton they got alot of the lowrider community to support when the brittish started fucking with roadster and then they got back on their game and look at them know 1900 for a set of all chrome 72's. Also i own both a set of old school zenith's and stamped daytons and they both shine just as much good quality wheel from both of you
> *


BUT MY POINT IS THAT IVE MANAGED AND OWNED BUSINESSES AND I NEVER CHANGE 
NOW ZENITH IS OWNED 100% BY ME A LOWRIDER


----------



## bdropd (Jan 5, 2009)

i will give you much respect on the fact that you get on here and stand behind your name and only time will tell if you change in the long run but it seems like you back your business 100% so i will be buying my next set of zeniths from you as soon as i get my frame back


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bdropd_@Jan 31 2009, 02:49 AM~12865288
> *i will give you much respect on the fact that you get on here and stand behind your name and only time will tell if you change in the long run but it seems like you back your business 100% so i will be buying my next set of zeniths from you as soon as i get my frame back
> *


SOUNDS GOOD AND AFTER 2 1/2 YEARS BUILDING THE NAME BACK UP IM STILL BUSTING ASS, COMING UP WITH NEW PRODUCTS, AND KEEPING THE PRICE DOWN


----------



## matttatts (Sep 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bdropd_@Jan 31 2009, 01:44 AM~12865265
> *oh yea P.S.  FUCK LOWRIDER MAGAZINE
> *


true that shit. its not a magazine anymore. its an add whore in a sugar coated wraper.


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

I don't know all the facts on the leaky tires but I would have to agree waiting a year to report that the rims lek sounds fishy. It's like a pump I ordered from prohopper the block was stripped and the gear wouldn't tighten down. The pump sat in my garage for 4 month before I installed it and found the problem. I called pro hopper and the offered to replace it but due to circumstances I didn't get it in the mail in a timly maner so I took the loss. I don't expect pro hopper to fix the problem a year later because I delayed sending it in.


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Jan 28 2009, 11:57 AM~12836699
> *That's why we can sell you the wheels and tires allready mounted and we dont mark up the tire price we give the to you for what we pay $150 mounted for 155/80/13
> *


Thats the best way to go and thats what i'll be doing


----------



## Cali Life (Feb 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by matttatts_@Jan 31 2009, 09:59 AM~12866384
> *true that shit. its not a magazine anymore. its an add whore in a sugar coated wraper.
> *


x2


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 28 2009, 01:17 PM~12838710
> *I was jus fuccin askin-- and why do you have to cheerlead for so many people-- why dont you let all these gROwn men answer for themselves? all you doin is andwerin for everybody-- if you wouldnt have said shit then I would have let this alone-- but you gotta keep yappin off at the mouth.
> *


Its so cool how you capitalize things.........fROot loop.


----------



## mkvelidadon (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cali Life_@Jan 31 2009, 02:18 PM~12868545
> *x2
> *


This is stupid why are you calling it wack? Lowrider is about the only mainstream support Zenith gets. They even support the shows where the wheels are used and you talking bullshit? Come on man...Zenith are made to resemble to Dayton. Lowrider could be showing off the original but they showing love to Zenith can't you do the same? :uh:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mkvelidadon_@Jan 31 2009, 11:11 PM~12871147
> *This is stupid why are you calling it wack? Lowrider is about the only mainstream support Zenith gets. They even support the shows where the wheels are used and you talking bullshit? Come on man...Zenith are made to resemble to Dayton. Lowrider could be showing off the original but they showing love to Zenith can't you do the same?  :uh:
> *


I SUPPORT LOWRIDER MAGAZINE 100 % I GOT CLOSE FRIENDS THAT WORK FOR THEM AND THEYY DO SHOW US LOVE
:biggrin: 
BUT HOMIE MY WHEELS LOOKI NOTHING LIKE A DAYTON
:uh:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Jan 31 2009, 09:35 PM~12870879
> *Its so cool how you capitalize things.........fROot loop.
> *


I told you not to speak to me til you get my fuccin chiccen done- and I aint got my chiccen yet- so take ya ass bac to the kitchen like i told you las time Bitch..

and if you aint in the kitchen- take ya ass bac to school- since you cant spell worth a shit


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Feb 1 2009, 02:16 AM~12872794
> *I told you not to speak to me til you get my fuccin chiccen done- and I aint got my chiccen yet- so take ya ass bac to the kitchen like i told you las time Bitch..
> 
> and if you aint in the kitchen- take ya ass bac to school- since you cant spell worth a shit
> *


Speaking of spelling, I noticed you're having some p*RO*blems of your own.


No chicken, but have some...


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)




----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Feb 1 2009, 04:30 AM~12872869
> *Speaking of spelling, I noticed you're having some pROblems of your own.
> No chicken, but have some...
> 
> ...



where Im fROm- thats how ya spell


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Feb 1 2009, 11:58 PM~12879734
> *where Im fROm- thats how ya spell
> *


Kindergarden :thumbsup:


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mkvelidadon_@Jan 31 2009, 10:11 PM~12871147
> *This is stupid why are you calling it wack? Lowrider is about the only mainstream support Zenith gets. They even support the shows where the wheels are used and you talking bullshit? Come on man...Zenith are made to resemble to Dayton. Lowrider could be showing off the original but they showing love to Zenith can't you do the same?  :uh:
> *


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

This topic is really dumb. 

BUY THE BEST!

Dayton or Zenith! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: You can't go wrong with either brand.


----------



## redline (Sep 16, 2005)

one of my homies in my car club have daytons on a 64..he never had a problem with them until he went to pepboys for some new treds and now one of his rims leak!so it may not be the rims it could just be the valve stem! i never owned a pair of either d'z or z'z but i do like the way the z'z are made looks better to me!


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 2 2009, 10:23 AM~12880995
> *This topic is really dumb.
> 
> BUY THE BEST!
> ...


Agreed this topic is the GAY


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by redline_@Feb 2 2009, 09:05 AM~12881252
> *one of my homies in my car club have daytons on a 64..he never had a problem with them until he went to pepboys for some new treds and now one of his rims leak!so it may not be the rims it could just be the valve stem! i never owned a pair of either d'z or z'z but i do like the way the z'z are made looks better to me!
> *


Pepboys probably messed up the seal.


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2009)




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Feb 2 2009, 09:27 PM~12885774
> *
> *


 :uh: 

Do you work for Dan D now?


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

dayton and zenith are the best out there, but to me dayton is really expensive the last time i checked. if i had the cash to buy me a set i would. but i like the look of zeniths. to me the little extra detail behind the spokes sets the rims apart. im gonna go with zenith on this one, no offense to anyone just my own opinion.


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 2 2009, 05:44 PM~12885978
> *:uh:
> 
> Do you work for Dan D now?
> *



rules are rules


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Feb 2 2009, 10:12 PM~12886305
> *dayton and zenith are the best out there, but to me dayton is really expensive the last time i checked. if i had the cash to buy me a set i would. but i like the look of zeniths. to me the little extra detail behind the spokes sets the rims apart. im gonna go with zenith on this one, no offense to anyone just my own opinion.
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Feb 2 2009, 10:52 PM~12886868
> *rules are rules
> *


Wonderful avatar. How original. :uh:


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 2 2009, 07:40 PM~12887588
> *Wonderful avatar. How original. :uh:
> *



I am "prospecting" :uh:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 2 2009, 10:23 AM~12880995
> *This topic is really dumb.
> 
> BUY THE BEST!
> ...


THIS IS THE BEST ANSWER THERE SHOULD NEVER HAVE BEEN A Z VS D TOPIC 
ITS ALL ABOUT PERSONAL PREFFERENCE


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Feb 2 2009, 08:42 PM~12887623
> *I am "prostituting" :uh:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 2 2009, 11:23 AM~12880995
> *This topic is really dumb.
> 
> BUY THE BEST!
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


i thought there was gonna be like 5 more of these topics.


----------



## matttatts (Sep 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mkvelidadon_@Jan 31 2009, 10:11 PM~12871147
> *This is stupid why are you calling it wack? Lowrider is about the only mainstream support Zenith gets. They even support the shows where the wheels are used and you talking bullshit? Come on man...Zenith are made to resemble to Dayton. Lowrider could be showing off the original but they showing love to Zenith can't you do the same?  :uh:
> *


 supprting zeniths would mean that they let zeniths addvertis for nada. but ill bet he gets the same rates that everyone else does.ill bet if i paid lowrider mag enough they would suport my hairy ballzac too. advertising is advertising and thats all the lowrider mag seems to be about these days. they used to be packed with lows and all things to the sort. now however all it is is rim adds and bogus crud with an occasional lowrider thrown in . sometimes readers rides is worth looking at but i scope it out b4 i take it to the counter.


----------



## matttatts (Sep 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Feb 2 2009, 03:58 PM~12884431
> *Agreed this topic is the GAY
> *


 no www.lemonparty.org is gay. a topic to air out weather a brand is better pro or con in a health compition is no diffrent then any outher competitive senerio


----------



## Rolling Chevys (Oct 10, 2007)

the second set of rims i got were daytons from the tint shop back in the day. once i get my next ride out i will be going with zeniths. love the 72 spoke with the straight bar look. just wish i could take advantage of the special they have going on now.


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

Some one should actually put the 2 sets of company wheels to the test,like offroading,turning corners at high speeds,hitting a shit load of pot holes and curbs,jumping like the dukes of hazards with D's and Z's strapped to the vehicle..ect....and see which comes out the winner... :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Feb 2 2009, 10:23 PM~12888437
> *Some one should actually put the 2 sets of company wheels to the test,like offroading,turning corners at high speeds,hitting a shit load of pot holes and curbs,jumping like the dukes of hazards with D's and Z's strapped to the vehicle..ect....and see which comes out the winner...  :biggrin:
> *


IM DOWN


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

WE GOT THE HOP PART DOWN


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

chinas would break at that height. im gonna bring it back and hop on them SUPREMES baby. neva eva crack :wow:. :biggrin:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

so which is better zs or ds???


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Feb 2 2009, 09:28 PM~12888517
> *IM DOWN
> *


you toss em on my ride-- and Ill take care of the DUKES OF HAZARD STUNTIN :biggrin:


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Feb 3 2009, 01:02 AM~12890674
> *so which is better zs or ds???
> *


 :uh: :twak:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Feb 2 2009, 11:48 PM~12887721
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> i thought there was gonna be like 5 more of these topics.
> *


It wouldn't be any suprise.


----------



## sicx13 (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 22 2009, 03:19 PM~12783935
> *How can you say Dayton doesnt support LOWRIDING? jus because they are not 100% LOWRIDERS---- aint that a shame :uh:
> Come on now-- they have so many other styles of wheels that target other styles of cars-- how could they be 100% anything.
> 
> ...


truest shit i ever read


----------



## FloRida (Jan 4, 2004)

:werd:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

some Dayton knock-offs ambushed my wheels and mounted themselves on them.




(i gotta get some Zenith knock-offs to kick their asses)


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Feb 5 2009, 11:48 PM~12922040
> *some Dayton knock-offs ambushed my wheels and mounted themselves on them.
> (i gotta get some Zenith knock-offs to kick their asses)
> 
> ...


13'S 
YOU KNOW I GOTCHA COVERED


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Feb 6 2009, 12:50 AM~12922061
> *13'S
> YOU KNOW I GOTCHA COVERED
> *


14's


:biggrin:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Feb 5 2009, 10:48 PM~12922040
> *some Dayton knock-offs ambushed my wheels and mounted themselves on them.
> (i gotta get some Zenith knock-offs to kick their asses)
> 
> ...


YOU SHOULD DROP THOSE DAYTON K-OFFS IN A BOX AND SEND THEM TO ME SO THEY CAN MAJICALLY PUT THEMSELVES ON MY D'S....... :cheesy:


----------



## chin checkin (Feb 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Feb 1 2009, 02:16 AM~12872794
> *I told you not to speak to me til you get my fuccin chiccen done- and I aint got my chiccen yet- so take ya ass bac to the kitchen like i told you las time Bitch..
> 
> and if you aint in the kitchen- take ya ass bac to school- since you cant spell worth a shit
> *


man you as stupid as TonyO, you sure you aint the same person as that dumbass?


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chin checkin_@Feb 6 2009, 08:50 AM~12923887
> *man you as stupid as TonyO, you sure you aint the same person as that dumbass?
> *


damn haven been here a week and already making accusations


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Feb 6 2009, 12:53 AM~12922100
> *YOU SHOULD DROP THOSE DAYTON K-OFFS IN A BOX AND SEND THEM TO ME SO THEY CAN MAJICALLY PUT THEMSELVES ON MY D'S....... :cheesy:
> *


they got a lot of little nicks in the centers of them (not sure why)

its not too bad, the chrome is still real nice. we just used to use them when we were waiting on other knock-offs to come.



sometimes i would ride on china wheels, but NEVER china knock-offs, they break too easy. so ive had these dayton 2 wings for a long time, but like i said the chrome is good, they just have little nicks in them.



if your interested, i can take pics of all 4.  you cant see the nicks from 4-5 feet away, but, they aint perfect (then again, neither are new Daytons, lol)


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

This will be the 5th year of rolling my Macleans. They've been good.


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Feb 8 2009, 01:38 AM~12940129
> *This will be the 5th year of rolling my Macleans. They've been good.
> *


Post pics :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Feb 8 2009, 05:38 AM~12940129
> *This will be the 5th year of rolling my Macleans. They've been good.
> *


BRING BACK THE POTS & PANS!


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 8 2009, 11:32 AM~12941712
> *BRING BACK THE POTS & PANS!
> 
> 
> ...


I always liked that Mclean ad that was on the back of magazines with the red 64 SS. :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Feb 8 2009, 03:45 PM~12941769
> *I always liked that Mclean ad that was on the back of magazines with the red 64 SS.  :biggrin:
> *


CALIFORNIA CRUISER 92 SPOKES. :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 8 2009, 11:45 AM~12941772
> *CALIFORNIA CRUISER 92 SPOKES. :biggrin:
> *


You're right. :biggrin: Time to dig out the old magazines. :cheesy:


----------



## six 2 (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by abel_@Jan 22 2009, 02:40 PM~12783630
> *zenith make crossed lace and the knock off is badass   dayton are nice but they look the same as china
> *


come on homie you mean to say china looks like Daytons. china copied D's 
FUCK CHINAS :thumbsdown: D's till the casket drop. :biggrin:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Feb 6 2009, 07:53 AM~12923908
> *they got a lot of little nicks in the centers of them (not sure why)
> 
> its not too bad, the chrome is still real nice. we just used to use them when we were waiting on other knock-offs to come.
> ...


:yes:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Feb 8 2009, 10:54 AM~12941555
> *Post pics  :biggrin:
> *


No close ups on my PC.


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

Looks good :biggrin:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 8 2009, 11:32 AM~12941712
> *BRING BACK THE POTS & PANS!
> 
> *


I can't front, I rolled them in the mid 90s when euros were socially acceptable :yessad:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Feb 8 2009, 12:36 PM~12942011
> *I can't front, I rolled them in the mid 90s when euros were socially acceptable :yessad:
> 
> 
> ...


I also had bolt ons back then. Roadsters on my 64 hardtop in high school, till I bought my first set of Zeniths a couple years later. :biggrin:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Feb 8 2009, 12:44 PM~12942060
> *I also had bolt ons back then.  Roadsters on my 64 hardtop in high school, till I bought my first set of Zeniths a couple years later.  :biggrin:
> *


Nice. One day bolt-ons will make a come back and be sought after like Cragers.


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Feb 8 2009, 12:48 PM~12942080
> *Nice. One day bolt-ons will make a come back and be sought after like Cragers.
> *


I hope not. :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Feb 8 2009, 04:36 PM~12942011
> *I can't front, I rolled them in the mid 90s when euros were socially acceptable :yessad:
> 
> 
> ...


Who didn't?


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

I had some 52 spoke Mcleans back in 94-95 and then a set of 56 spoke roadsters in 97.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Feb 8 2009, 09:27 PM~12944227
> *I had some 52 spoke Mcleans back in 94-95 and then a set of 56 spoke roadsters in 97.
> *


x2


----------



## THENEGRO (Jan 6, 2007)

i roll on dayton 72 spokes pre stamped and i love em, they are the best spokes i ever had, and i was the only mother fuka rollin with them in the snow and they still good.


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 2 2009, 05:23 PM~12880995
> *This topic is really dumb.
> 
> BUY THE BEST!
> ...


Agree.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 8 2009, 02:32 PM~12941712
> *BRING BACK THE POTS & PANS!
> 
> 
> ...


i remember paying 1300 for for center gold moons, crowns...


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 8 2009, 05:25 PM~12944193
> *Who didn't?
> *


True. All I remember was I couldn't turn for sh!t w/ them wheels sticking out like that. I switch to lower profile tires (for mid 90s) and it got better, but car sat real low.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Feb 11 2009, 03:37 AM~12970455
> *True. All I remember was I couldn't turn for sh!t w/ them wheels sticking out like that. I switch to lower profile tires (for mid 90s) and it got better, but car sat real low.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Rolling Chevys (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 8 2009, 09:02 PM~12944588
> *x2
> *


x3 on the roadsters back in 97 then got my daytons in 98. all chrome 72 spoke hex knock off. both from the tint shop. i still remember the ads in lrm.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 8 2009, 02:32 PM~12941712
> *BRING BACK THE POTS & PANS!
> 
> 
> ...


  I had 13x7 reversed roadster bolt ons. I will have to dig up some pictures.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Feb 12 2009, 01:58 PM~12983352
> * I had 13x7 reversed roadster bolt ons. I will have to dig up some pictures.
> *


No doubt, taking ya back to 93 to show you how I rolled. Smoked out headlights and all. Oh yea, those are Roadster 15x8's Gold nipples and spinners. :rofl: The GP was clean with low ass mileage.


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Feb 12 2009, 09:58 AM~12983352
> * I had 13x7 reversed roadster bolt ons. I will have to dig up some pictures.
> *


x2


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

My Hardtop back in 96. 13x7 reverse Roadsters. Notice the buffed out whites and gold plating. Luckily, I am rehabilitated now and only run chrome Z's or D's and skinny whitewalls. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Zappo90744 (May 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Feb 16 2009, 03:07 PM~13018843
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice car :thumbsup: Ugly tires :thumbsdown: ....... :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Zappo90744_@Feb 16 2009, 11:30 PM~13025886
> *Nice car :thumbsup:  Ugly tires :thumbsdown: ....... :biggrin:
> *


You're right. :biggrin:


----------



## ss62vert (Jun 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Feb 16 2009, 02:07 PM~13018843
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Its cool Bro, you wern't the only one to roll the fat white walls back in 96. This pic was taken in the line to get into Thee Individuals car show (Fresno) in 96. But I did have 14x7 72 spoke Daytons with the 3 bar knock offs back then.


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ss62vert_@Feb 17 2009, 04:23 PM~13031815
> *Its cool Bro, you wern't the only one to roll the fat white walls back in 96. This pic was taken in the line to get into Thee Individuals car show (Fresno) in 96. But I did have 14x7 72 spoke Daytons with the 3 bar knock offs back then.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## matttatts (Sep 16, 2008)

i dont see nuthin wrong with the wide whites, but they should at least match :nono:


----------



## ss62vert (Jun 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by matttatts_@Feb 17 2009, 08:06 PM~13034157
> *i dont see nuthin wrong with the wide whites, but they should at least match  :nono:
> *



ahhh dont come at me like that... 1 inch white walls all the way around, I would never put nothin miss matched or half ass like that on my rides. It's a camera pic of a another photo, maybe thats why it seems off


----------



## matttatts (Sep 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ss62vert_@Feb 17 2009, 10:42 PM~13035266
> *ahhh dont come at me like that...  1 inch white walls all the way around, I would never put nothin miss matched or half ass like that on my rides. It's a camera pic of a another photo, maybe thats why it seems off
> *


well that shit looks clean as a whistle, and it did seem odd. must be the pic .

at least you know whats up!.

all though on a side note the wites on my caddi dont match right now 
. im wiating for my rims b4 i invest in tires :banghead:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Jan 27 2009, 02:29 PM~12831461
> *Is that for you to wipe my nut off your face no thanks
> 
> J/K JASON SORRY FOR ALL THE BS
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------

